# Pacifica + Ipsy May 2013 - Deals, codes, and hauls!



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

Hey ladies! Let's talk Pacifica! 






For anyone just joining this discussion, the savvy ladies over on the Ipsy May 2013 thread have figured out several discount codes for the Pacificaperfume.com website, that you can 'stack' and use together on one order!

The codes are:

freeship25 (free shipping on orders over $25)

Beauty20 (Ipsy 20% off code)

freequench25 (Free Sugared Fig lip tint on orders over $25)

There is a 4th code for an additional 10% off, that you can get if you create an account on their site, fill up your cart, log out or close the window, wait a few hours, and they will send you an email with a %10 offer if you come back and complete your order!

The codes go in the same code box area, hitting 'enter' after each code so that they are underneath each other. After you hit 'calculate', on the next screen don't forget to click the *free shipping* option to get your free shipping (if your order was over $25). I would make sure you enter the 20% off code BEFORE you enter the 10% off code you receive via email...I'm not totally sure but I think this takes more off your order this way. (Worth a shot anyway!)

I heard the website says the free ship code only works until around midnight tonight, so if you want to take advantage of that, do it soon! Also, I just heard they are having a body butter sale. You also get one free solid perfume sample for orders over $25, and two free samples for orders over $50.

Here is what my order looks like:

Quantity Product Unit Price *Total Price*
1 0042003 - Island Vanilla Take Me There Set $18.00 $18.00 1 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 $7.00 1 0052003 - Island Vanilla Reed Diffuser $16.00 $16.00 1 0057108 - Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057112 - Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057104 - Mexican Cocoa Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057105 - Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057103 - Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057136 - Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00 1 0057137 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00     Products Subtotal:  $51.00     IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$7.78
    Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00
    10% Off for Completing Order: -$5.10
    SELECT FREE U.S. GROUND SHIPPING: $0.00
    Total: $31.12


----------



## tinapickles (May 12, 2013)

I cannot get my extra 10% off to work with the Freequench25. It only takes one or the other.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

Sometimes the codes stack and sometimes they don't.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

Here are a bunch more codes to try out. that is where I found the body butter sale

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/pacificaperfume.com


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I cannot get my extra 10% off to work with the Freequench25. It only takes one or the other.


 That's bizarre because it's been working for lots of other people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All I can tell u is to put the codes in the box like this-

freeship25

Beauty20 

freequench25

(your 10% off code)

Then click off the free shipping option on the next screen to fully update the cart total. I'm not sure if they changed it since last night, but that might be the case! I would try it with the 20% and 10% only and see if those two come off...maybe they tweaked it so that we can't use the 20% and 10% together?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are a bunch more codes to try out. that is where I found the body butter sale
> 
> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/pacificaperfume.com


 I haven't clicked your link yet, but I found one last night called seafoam for a sample of the seafoam wash and it wouldn't stack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinapickles (May 12, 2013)

Ah ha! Figured it out. The 10% off was taking my total below $25 which negated the freequenchers25 code. I probably won't order now.


----------



## MissTrix (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah ha! Figured it out. The 10% off was taking my total below $25 which negated the freequenchers25 code.
> 
> I probably won't order now.


 
Weird. I had $26 worth of product in my cart this morning and I was able to use all 4 codes. 





The price of the lip quench is added to your total before they discount it back off. It should not be affected by the percent off discounts.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 




 
Your or anyone's 'base' order needs to be $25, then add the Lip Tint and the Lip Tint code will essentially give you that product for free.  Which your order did.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 12, 2013)

I had to place an order too... I haven't even received my ipsy bag yet to see if I got anything there, but I didn't want to miss the free shipping code and I received a pacifica order yesterday with 14 perfume tin samples, so I was able to decide what I like the best! I really liked *California star jasmine*, *French lilac*, *Tahitian gardenia*, *Indian coconut nectar*, *Island vanilla* and *Tibetan mountain temple*, but my absolutely favorite is *Waikiki Pikake*.. it's so exotic I fell in love with it, and I found it to be stronger and more long lasting than the others! So, I ordered the Waikiki Pikake value set (this will be perfect for the summer) and the free fig lip quench! I was able to use all the codes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to place an order too... I haven't even received my ipsy bag yet to see if I got anything there, but I didn't want to miss the free shipping code and I received a pacifica order yesterday with 14 perfume tin samples, so I was able to decide what I like the best! I really liked *California star jasmine*, *French lilac*, *Tahitian gardenia*, *Indian coconut nectar*, *Island vanilla* and *Tibetan mountain temple*, but my absolutely favorite is *Waikiki Pikake*.. it's so exotic I fell in love with it, and I found it to be stronger and more long lasting than the others! So, I ordered the Waikiki Pikake value set (this will be perfect for the summer) and the free fig lip quench! I was able to use all the codes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oooh, awesome deal! Good job stacking all those codes!

I'm so glad you liked the Waikiki Pikake, I *LOVE* peacocks and all things Hawai'ian, so I definitely ordered that perfume sample!  

So excited!!!


----------



## MissTrix (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to place an order too... I haven't even received my ipsy bag yet to see if I got anything there, but I didn't want to miss the free shipping code and I received a pacifica order yesterday with 14 perfume tin samples, so I was able to decide what I like the best! I really liked *California star jasmine*, *French lilac*, *Tahitian gardenia*, *Indian coconut nectar*, *Island vanilla* and *Tibetan mountain temple*, but my absolutely favorite is *Waikiki Pikake*.. it's so exotic I fell in love with it, and I found it to be stronger and more long lasting than the others! So, I ordered the Waikiki Pikake value set (this will be perfect for the summer) and the free fig lip quench! I was able to use all the codes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I am really intrigued by Waikiki Pikake and ordered the sample in my last order. How would you describe the scent?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, awesome deal! Good job stacking all those codes!
> I'm so glad you liked the Waikiki Pikake, I *LOVE* peacocks and all things Hawai'ian, so I definitely ordered that perfume sample!
> ...


 I blame you for all this, Mom. 



 LMAO

U and your good deal finding!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I blame you for all this, Mom.
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, I know, I'm a bad bad enabler!  Next time Ipsy should just send me some Pacifica in the first place and then this wouldn't happen!  







> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am really intrigued by Waikiki Pikake and ordered the sample in my last order. How would you describe the scent?


 ETA:  I have not received this sample yet, I'm just sharing the description from the website so hopefully Eva can tell us if it sounds anything like Pacifica's description.  Although I may eventually succumb to temptation and buy the set just for the cute little peacocks on the bottles!

Here's the description from the website:  A homage to the lush wooded and flowered paradise of old world Hawaii, this hauntingly beautiful blend combines sweet Pikake - a delicate, exquisite jasmine flower native to Hawaii - with sensuous and velvety sandalwood.

And "Brooke's Notes" on the inspiration behind it:  "In Hawaiian, pikake means both peacock and jasmine. The pikake flower was named by Hawaii's beloved Princess Kaiulani, who adorned herself in necklaces of the sweetly scented white flowers and compared its exotic beauty to the peacocks that roamed her garden. Another native of the islands, Hawaiian sandalwood, or`iliahi, is mythic in status. Hawaii was once known as the "Sandalwood Mountains" since the highly regarded sandalwood trees forested the islands. This blend is a homage to the lush wooded and flowered paradise that was old Hawaii."


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

So I was re-reading all the descriptions for all the flavors of solid perfume I ordered, and I noticed somewhere it said that you can layer them! I hadn't thought of that idea...layering them to make a new scent! I'm extremely excited by this revelation


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 12, 2013)

I'm really excited about my order too!



  Well, I would say that Waikiki Pikake smells mostly like jasmin (which I looove), but it's a little warmer than you would expect a floral perfume to be (probably because of the sandalwood)! I also think it smells a little bit like the ocean.. if it makes any sense!



I'm not sure exactly how to describe it, but for me it is a perfect combination of floral, fresh, warm and sweet (but not too sweet)! I hope this helps a little bit!

I'm looking forward to using this set during the summer, and possibly layering it with a coconut based lotion-perfume for an even more exotic scent!!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, awesome deal! Good job stacking all those codes!
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I know, it's such a great deal... I got the whole set (body wash, body lotion, perfume) + the lip quench for the price of the just the perfume! Aaand free shipping!!!



I just couldn't resist!

Let me know how you like it when you receive your order!


----------



## MissTrix (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, I know, I'm a bad bad enabler!  Next time Ipsy should just send me some Pacifica in the first place and then this wouldn't happen!
> 
> ...


 
The description is what sold it for me. I was looking up all of my favorite perfumes on Fragrantica and Basenotes last summer and they all have sandalwood in common. I have no idea what jasmine smells like but it's pretty, so there's that. lol



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was re-reading all the descriptions for all the flavors of solid perfume I ordered, and I noticed somewhere it said that you can layer them! I hadn't thought of that idea...layering them to make a new scent! I'm extremely excited by this revelation


 
That's why my second order is almost entirely perfume samples. I plan on doing a lot of layering experimentation then purchasing full size once I come up with combos I love. 







> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really excited about my order too!
> 
> ...


 That helps a lot actually. It sounds like something I will love! I definitely plan to layer it with coconut, as well as others. I'm going to go totally mad scientist once I receive my orders.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 13, 2013)

I placed an order today right before midnight to take advantage of the free shipping. I put the items in my cart yesterday after I created my account, and I never received an additional 10% off code. My order was $26 including the lip quench, and all the codes I had worked for me. It was not a very big order, but I wanted to try some of the stuff out. I saw that you could normally get 5 sample perfumes plus shipping for $12.75, so I didn't think it was a terrible deal to get 6 samples + 2 lip quenches for $15.20 shipped. I won't be crushed if I don't get any Pacifica products in my second bag, because I have quite a few of their products coming my way now.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 13, 2013)

Hi enablers! So I bought the $25 for $50 deal someone on the ipsy thread posted about. You can't combine this with ANY coupon codes. I was wondering when the IPSY code expires for those of you who already got your bags and might know. This Total Beauty deal expires in July and I want to know which deal I would benefit more using now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi enablers! So I bought the $25 for $50 deal someone on the ipsy thread posted about. You can't combine this with ANY coupon codes. I was wondering when the IPSY code expires for those of you who already got your bags and might know. This Total Beauty deal expires in July and I want to know which deal I would benefit more using now.


 It's 5/31! All the discount codes for the month are on this thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135099/ipsy-glam-bag-may-2013-promo-codes


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

I am seriously having such a hard time not submitting this order. BUT I get my bag tomorrow &amp; may change the 'Wanderlust Perfume Roll-On Trio' if I end up getting the Tahitian Gardenia, since it's included in the trio!

All this for $55 after discounts. Pretty good deal!

1Ã— Wanderlust Perfume Roll-On Trio $24.00
1Ã— Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00
1Ã— Sea Foam Complete Face Wash $11.00
1Ã— Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Tahitian Gardenia Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Coconut Crushed Pearl Bronzing Body Butter 8oz $24.00
1Ã— French Lilac Mini Body Butter Tube $7.00
1Ã— Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— French Lilac Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00
1Ã— Lotus Garden Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

It appears that if you don't place an order...they keep sending you 10% off codes hahaha. I have gotten 4 now, if anyone needs one


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 13, 2013)

I want to order so badly but I'm still holding off until I get my glam bag... Today they started a different body butter sale!!


----------



## amandah (May 13, 2013)

freeship25 has expired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

I JUST GOT MY SHIPPING EMAIL!!!  














It's coming USPS.  Of course, the tracking # has not yet updated.  However, between USPS and DHL, I have the feeling that I'll get my Pacifica order before many people get their Glam Bags 





(Scooby, I ALMOST posted this in the Ipsy thread... then I remembered to use this one... proud of me?



)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 13, 2013)

I got my shipping email too! (Lmao! So proud, mom haha)


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 13, 2013)

I just put my first order in, and they're a little shady about the total. Also, on the samples page it says to add five samples to your cart and select $2.95 shipping, but that option never showed up for me, I figured maybe that was because in addition to the 5 samples I also had a body butter in the cart. When I went to check out, after all the discounts, it said my total was $14.44, and the shipping of 5.95 was included in the bottom BEOFRE the total. I clicked checkout and got an email saying "hey, thanks for the 20 bucks!" yeah, shipping was NOT included in the total, even though they had it in the right section and made it appear so. Not a huge deal, because still for what I got $20 wasn't bad at all, but I couldn't help but feel like I was scammed a little. lol


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just put my first order in, and they're a little shady about the total. Also, on the samples page it says to add five samples to your cart and select $2.95 shipping, but that option never showed up for me, I figured maybe that was because in addition to the 5 samples I also had a body butter in the cart. When I went to check out, after all the discounts, it said my total was $14.44, and the shipping of 5.95 was included in the bottom BEOFRE the total. I clicked checkout and got an email saying "hey, thanks for the 20 bucks!" yeah, shipping was NOT included in the total, even though they had it in the right section and made it appear so. Not a huge deal, because still for what I got $20 wasn't bad at all, but I couldn't help but feel like I was scammed a little. lol


 The low weight $2.95 shipping option shows up when you buy only samples (which makes sense). However, I ordered 14 samples in my first order (much more than 5) and I was still able to choose $2.95 shipping... something to keep in mind for those of you who just want to try different scents!


----------



## jewdiful (May 13, 2013)

weird, so it wouldn't let me complete my order with free shipping when my total (after discounts) was $41 (before discounts it was $66), it made me recalculate shipping (adding it back in!). so it would have been $47ish with shipping.

so then i added 2 more sample tins of fragrance, making my subtotal after discounts $44.80, (and $70 before discounts) and it went through... giving me the free shipping, even though my final subtotal was $44. 

*the discounts i used were:*

_beauty20_

_freequench25_

_the 10% off which took forever to arrive in my inbox!_

doesn't show the full list of products (i forgot to scroll up before i took my screenshot lol), but you can see my total before discounts is $70:





full list of items, with all the discounts added in, and free shipping:





so that's kind of weird. it ended up being less since the free shipping was applied, even though BOTH totals were less than $50 after the discounts.


----------



## jewdiful (May 13, 2013)

okay i think i figured it out.

the subtotal AFTER the %off discounts needs to be above 50 to get free shipping, but the $7 lipquench counts toward the $50 free shipping benchmark... as in, the $7 taken off after shipping is calculated

i had to add the 2 perfume samples to bring discounted subtotal (after the 20% ipsy and 10% complete your order) above $50. it's like it calculates your shipping (whether you met the $50 threshold or not!) BEFORE the lipquench, but AFTER the other discounts. this might be obvious to everyone else lol but it took me a minute to figure it out! lol


----------



## LindaD (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The low weight $2.95 shipping option shows up when you buy only samples (which makes sense). However, I ordered 14 samples in my first order (much more than 5) and I was still able to choose $2.95 shipping... something to keep in mind for those of you who just want to try different scents!


 I bought a whole bunch of samples before I knew ipsy was including these this month, so I missed out on all the coupons, but at least I have something to reference when I'm browsing the site. My order was just samples, but I was able to get the free lip quench and was still given the low-weight charge for those of you who want to take advantage of the ipsy coupons but don't want to pay full price for shipping.


----------



## LindaD (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi enablers! So I bought the $25 for $50 deal someone on the ipsy thread posted about. You can't combine this with ANY coupon codes. I was wondering when the IPSY code expires for those of you who already got your bags and might know. This Total Beauty deal expires in July and I want to know which deal I would benefit more using now.


 Just so you know, that Total Beauty coupon also won't work towards paying for samples or the Value sets (the other sets seem to be fine). So you can only use it if your non-sample, non-value-set items cost more than $50. But in regards to the ipsy coupons, I'd say go for the value sets if you see any you're interested in or just get some samples to play around with.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2013)

Mine says it'll be here Wednesday! EEK! That's technically tomorrow, since it's Tuesday as of right now 



 Can't wait!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 14, 2013)

My order should be here tomorrow, too! And my zoya order should probably be here tomorrow or Thursday! So exciting.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 14, 2013)

I've left something in my cart for over 2 days and I haven't gotten the 10% off email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> am I doing something wrong? I left the page, then I tried logging out.. I even went and put more stuff in my cart and then left the page again


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2013)

Mine should arrive on the 16th. I'm pretty impressed with their quick shipping and I think I'll order some more. Hahahaaaa. It takes very little to impress me. I just really want some body butters.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2013)

For anyone who hasn't placed an order yet.. Pacifica just posted this on their Facebook page:

_Grace your beautiful face with a dewy radiant bare finish!_

_Free Alight Multi Mineral BB Cream Sample on orders of $25 or more._


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've left something in my cart for over 2 days and I haven't gotten the 10% off email
> 
> 
> ...


 I couldn't log out either. finally I typed in https://www.pacificaperfume.com/logout and it logged me out, like 5 mins later I got TWO emails for 10% off (could only use one though)


----------



## katcole (May 14, 2013)

I tried to get a second order Sunday, I got  2 emails but no code,just telling me they would be happy to hold my order for 72 hours. Thats ok becuase  I made out like a fat  rat  on my first order hehe.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

I didn't realize that Pacifica is basically right next door! (the next state over, about 6.5 hours drive) my order shipped today and is estimated to be delivered by thursday! I'm more excited now!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just so you know, that Total Beauty coupon also won't work towards paying for samples or the Value sets (the other sets seem to be fine). So you can only use it if your non-sample, non-value-set items cost more than $50. But in regards to the ipsy coupons, I'd say go for the value sets if you see any you're interested in or just get some samples to play around with.


 I was able to use the $50 off on my order of $62, and all of my items were either value sets (one was $18, the other $38) and samples.


----------



## kira685 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to get a second order Sunday, I got  2 emails but no code,just telling me they would be happy to hold my order for 72 hours. Thats ok becuase  I made out like a fat  rat  on my first order hehe.


 Ha, I tried to do the same thing on Sunday! I was trying to take advantage of the body butter sale, but decided I didn't need them _that_ badly lol.. is it bad that I totally would have bought them if the 10% did come though? 

My tracking says my order should arrive tomorrow, though it hasn't updated since it was accepted.. I'm still going to be excited though!


----------



## kira685 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to use the $50 off on my order of $62, and all of my items were either value sets (one was $18, the other $38) and samples.


 I noticed some other girls on the ipsy forum were also able to buy value sets with that voucher, which almost made me get the voucher over stacking coupons, but I decided to play it safe.. I wonder if maybe you can't use it on a specific type of value set?


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed some other girls on the ipsy forum were also able to buy value sets with that voucher, which almost made me get the voucher over stacking coupons, but I decided to play it safe.. I wonder if maybe you can't use it on a specific type of value set?


 I was just playing around with the shopping carts, but I wasn't able to use the voucher with the ones specifically value sets in their titles (the other sets that are under that Value Set link are fine, I ordered a couple of Take Me There sets the other day).



> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to use the $50 off on my order of $62, and all of my items were either value sets (one was $18, the other $38) and samples.


 
Was the $38 set you bought the California Star Jasmine Value Collection or the Fall in Love with Fragrance set? I tried alternating with each one and my voucher only worked with the Fall in Love with Fragrance set.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

My order still says accepted in Portland but due in TX today. I hope it updates soon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My order still says accepted in Portland but due in TX today. I hope it updates soon!


 Mine is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, but tracking updated that it was the "big town" about an hour away at 3 am!  I hope the Pacifica gods smile upon me and it's in my mailbox today!  





And I hope your order is delivered to you today, too!  Yaaaaay!


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My order still says accepted in Portland but due in TX today. I hope it updates soon!


 Ditto. Mine is due in Anchorage tomorrow but it's not uncommon for my stuff to update the night before. Hopefully your post office is just behind on updating!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 15, 2013)

Just sharing


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

THERE IS A NEW IPSY CODE TO TRY! It is for a free trial size BB Cream. The code is ALIGHT


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just sharing


 I did this and I got both eye palette and shimmer palette and all kinds of stuff-- even a diffuser for my bedroom. Now I want a diffuser for my living room!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

Sadness 





My order did not come.

Shipment Accepted
May 13, 2013, 2:42 pm
PORTLAND, OR 97208 
 

*Expected Delivery By:*
May 15, 2013 

USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmationâ„¢


----------



## princess2010 (May 15, 2013)

I got my order today and it all smells so good!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2013)

I got my order today too and now I'm going to purchase full size versions of Malibu lemon blossom and Hawaiian ruby guava.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadness
> 
> ...


 Noooooo!!!!!  



 that stinks!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 I know. Boo. I need your pics to lift my spirits!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 15, 2013)

I got my stuff in the mail today as well. So many goodies! My favorite solids I got to sample are the Tuscan Blood Orange, Island Vanilla, and Brazilian Mango Grapefruit. I don't like the Mediterranean Fig or the Mexican Cocoa (it smells like tortilla chips covered in chocolate to me haha). I am still on the fence about the Hawaiian Ruby Guava, though I am leaning towards liking it. I don't like the Coconut Pearls Lip Quench I got, but the Sugared Fig one is nice. Overall, I think I did pretty well for $15.


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

I'm so jealous of those of you who have their orders already! I got a shipment notice on Monday morning. The tracking says that they just got the electronic notice yesterday, but there is no mention of them having the package. I hope it goes out soon, it only takes two days to get from Portland to Los Angeles, I just want to know when I can expect to get it.


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my order today too and now I'm going to purchase full size versions of Malibu lemon blossom and Hawaiian ruby guava.


 That Malibu Lemon Blossom is divine. I love that it even sort of smells like saltwater. I'm totally going to get the entire line (except the spray perfume, I prefer roll-on so I can keep it with me ALL THE TIME, haha.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 15, 2013)

Mine was supposed to have been delivered today, but its still in Tulsa!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe tomorrow. If not, at least I should get my Popsugar Box tomorrow to help with the wait, lol. and my zoya wont be here until Monday!


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

Wow, Pacifica keeps bringing it. I think most other companies would save their promos until their mass sales are over, but they just put out a new skincare set that looks amazing:
http://www.pacificaperfume.com/value-collection/skin-care-trio-limited-edition-value-collection

It comes with full sizes of the Sea Foam Face Wash, Dreamy Youth Day and Night Cream, and Coconut Cleansing Wipes for just $25 (and they even remind you on that page to put in a code to get a free BB cream sample). If you combine this with the ipsy discount and the extra 10% off for completing your order, you're paying a little less than half the price of those items individually.

I'm still waiting for my order with the Good Karma Skincare set to come so I can try everything out first, but mindcaviar's been talking up the Pacifica face wash, so I'm definitely keeping my eye on this!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 15, 2013)

Ok guys.. I got my shipment today of all the samples.  Here are my 2 cents!!

*Ruby Papaya Guava* - Smells like grapefruit to me.. which to me smells like.. B.O?  It just has a sharp sharp note to it.  I will try it but not my favorite.

*Indian Coconut Nectar* - Very very soft smelling. Not strong on the coconut at all.  Almost a coconut vanilla.

*Lotus Garden* - Floral/Lemon smell.. I like it.  Very soft smelling.

*Island Vanilla*- Smells more floral than vanilla.  I can smell the vanilla but it def. isn't the major note.

*Persian Rose* - Very strong rose scent which I love.

*Tibetan Mountain Temple *- CHRISTMAS.. that's what it smells like to me.  Maybe nutmeg and pine.. Smell reminds me of egg nog.

*Tahitian Gardenia* - Very strong floral smell.  I like it. Not sure if it's a true gardenia but it's a nice smell.

*Sandalwood *- Very strong smelling.  Not sure if it's a true sandalwood because I don't have a reference.  It smells very "pine"y to me.

*Spanish Amber *- I'm not sure how to explain this.  I would say musky? but I'm not expert.  Smells divine.

*Mediterranean Fig *- Smells floral to me with a hint of herbal (again with the pine.. I'm so generic) but it's nice.

*French Lilac *- This scent I have owned before.  Very strong floral smell. I personally love this one.

*Tuscan Blood Orange *- Very sweet (not sharp) citrus scent.

*Mexican Cocoa *- Strange smell.  I think it's supposed to be the cinnamon-y chocolate smell.  It has a hint of sweet.. like sugar? Would be good for winter

*Malibu Lemon blossom *- More lemon than blossom.  Smells nice and clean.

Waikiki Pikake - Floral with a hint of musk (?).. LOVE

*California Star Jasmine* - Strong floral smell.  Made me think of shampoo.. I thought "I would love for my hair to smell like this after taking it down from a pony tail and getting that first waft"

*Brazilian Mango Grapefruit* - Ironically this does not smell like grapefruit to me.  Very fruity (mango) smell.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 15, 2013)

I will say because of the depths of the tins and the small amount of product, they are not easy to get out.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

Could anyone post pics of their sample tins with something next to it for reference? I shall use your pics to dry my tears LOL


----------



## Lolo22 (May 15, 2013)

> Ok guys.. I got my shipment today of all the samples.Â  Here are my 2 cents!! *Ruby Papaya Guava* - Smells like grapefruit to me.. which to me smells like.. B.O?Â  It just has a sharp sharp note to it.Â  I will try it but not my favorite. *Indian Coconut Nectar* - Very very soft smelling. Not strong on the coconut at all.Â  Almost a coconut vanilla. *Lotus Garden* - Floral/Lemon smell.. I like it.Â  Very soft smelling. *Island Vanilla*- Smells more floral than vanilla.Â  I can smell the vanilla but it def. isn't the major note. *Persian Rose* - Very strong rose scent which I love. *Tibetan Mountain Temple* - CHRISTMAS.. that's what it smells like to me.Â  Maybe nutmeg and pine.. Smell reminds me of egg nog. *Tahitian Gardenia* - Very strong floral smell.Â  I like it. Not sure if it's a true gardenia but it's a nice smell. *Sandalwood* - Very strong smelling.Â  Not sure if it's a true sandalwood because I don't have a reference.Â  It smells very "pine"y to me. *Spanish Amber* - I'm not sure how to explain this.Â  I would say musky? but I'm not expert.Â  Smells divine. *Mediterranean Fig* - Smells floral to me with a hint of herbal (again with the pine.. I'm so generic) but it's nice. *French Lilac* - This scent I have owned before.Â  Very strong floral smell. I personally love this one. *Tuscan Blood Orange* - Very sweet (not sharp) citrus scent. *Mexican Cocoa* - Strange smell.Â  I think it's supposed to be the cinnamon-y chocolate smell.Â  It has a hint of sweet.. like sugar? Would be good for winter *Malibu Lemon blossom* - More lemon than blossom.Â  Smells nice and clean. Waikiki Pikake - Floral with a hint of musk (?).. LOVE *California Star Jasmine* - Strong floral smell.Â  Made me think of shampoo.. I thought "I would love for my hair to smell like this after taking it down from a pony tail and getting that first waft" *Brazilian Mango Grapefruit* - Ironically this does not smell like grapefruit to me.Â  Very fruity (mango) smell.Â


 This list is really helpful! I was waiting to see what people thought before ordering.


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could anyone post pics of their sample tins with something next to it for reference? I shall use your pics to dry my tears LOL


LOL. No pictures, but the tins are teeny tiny. About 1 1/2" in diameter and a little over 1/2" tall. I think they are the same tins as the full size, just filled with 1/3 of the product.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 15, 2013)




----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

> > > SadnessÂ
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


 Just for you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

For some reason, the pic wouldn't embed in my post reply to your post. Stupid phone. So here it is. Lol sorry, some days the computer is MUCH smarter than me!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 15, 2013)

[SIZE=small]"Inspired by a surfing trip to Hawaii, this sexy and sultry tropical blend combines sweet, berry-like notes of Guava with a bright, citrusy top note of Pomelo and a warm and subtle Coconut base.[/SIZE]"

That explains the "smells like grapefruit" on the Ruby Papaya Guava... Pomelo!



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok guys.. I got my shipment today of all the samples.  Here are my 2 cents!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok guys.. I got my shipment today of all the samples.  Here are my 2 cents!!
> 
> ...


Just adding my opinions on these, since fragrance preferences vary so much:

*Hawaiian Ruby Guava* - The description mentions using a citrus note of pomelo, which is very close to grapefruit. But I mostly smell the sweetness of guava and it made my mouth water, LOL.

*Lotus Garden* - Yuzu is one of my favorite fruits and I adore jasmine, so I was bound to like this one. I'd say it's more citrus-y than floral with a little bit of a grassy smell to it.

*Island Vanilla*- The vanilla smell overpowered me. I tried a sniff of the body butter in the store today to compare how it might vary across different platforms and had to close the cap quickly. Seriously, it was like a punch in the face, I jerked my head away.

*Persian Rose* - I love this one. Usually I associate rose fragrances with that cheap stuff, but this is just floral and beautiful and made me understand why people value roses so highly.

*Tahitian Gardenia* - I don't know what gardenias smell like, but this was pretty and floral with a little bit of green in it. Smells nice, but I didn't think it was anything special.

*Mediterranean Fig *- I think "woody, green, and sweet" is a perfect description of this. Seems like more of a cold-weather fragrance (maybe it's the sandalwood?).

*French Lilac *- Smells like straight-up lilac. It's not as complex as the others, but it smells really nice and there's not a lot of lilac-based perfumes out there.

*Tuscan Blood Orange *- Smells like the body butter we got in January. But I prefer it in body butter form, I don't really know why.

*Mexican Cocoa *- The chocolate is the base and you can barely smell it. It smelled like amaretto to me. I was hoping for something a little spicy, but this was a pleasant surprise.

*Malibu Lemon Blossom *- Another love. I agree with you description completely: more lemon than blossom (so I don't think it belongs in the "Florals" section on the website), nice and clean. I was so happy they actually incorporated the "Malibu" in the name by making it smell just a little bit like saltwater.

*Waikiki Pikake* - Amazing. I've never heard of pikake before, but it's an incredible jasmine smell. And there's no mention of this in their description, so I'm a little worried I'm going crazy, but it also smells a bit like tea leaves. (I just looked the flower up on Wikipedia, and it mentions it's often used to make jasmine teas in China. Glad I'm not going crazy yet.) Anyway, I've been keeping this one in my purse since receiving my sample order, I just love it so much.

*California Star Jasmine* - I hated this one. I'm wondering if I got a bad batch, because it just smells musty and old to me. I didn't realize star jasmine was a plant that isn't related to regular jasmine, so I don't know what it's supposed to smell like.  wildsp187, maybe what grapefruit is for you is what star jasmine is for me? Because this one smells like b.o. to me.

*Brazilian Mango Grapefruit* - Mango definitely dominates, but I do smell the grapefruit. It just smells like the best of both combinations: sweet, fruity, citrus-y. And this one was another that made my mouth water, I'll have to try a mango and grapefruit salad if I can manage to find both in stores at the same time.

Anyway, Pacifica perfumes are designed (or at least advertised) to be good for layering, and I'm definitely looking forward to trying a few combinations. I think the French Lilac (because it's so straight-forward), Malibu Lemon Blossom, Lotus Garden, and Waikiki Pikake would play extremely well with others. And oh, what's that? There's a sale on these body butters? Don't mind if I do, haha.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 15, 2013)

Funny thing, noses... hehe.. My hair will smell like b.o to you and b.o to me makes your mouth water!








> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just adding my opinions on these, since fragrance preferences vary so much:
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 15, 2013)

I ordered a bunch of perfume samples and here are my thoughts.

Love:

Lotus Garden- This seems like a safe scent if you aren't sure what you would like but want to try them out, or you want to buy one for someone else.  It does have hints of citrus.
 

Malibu Lemon Blossom-LOVE!!!! It's lemony with a slight floral scent. It is a great mix of citrus and floral without being overwhelming.

Sandlewood- I didn't read the descriptions so I could just write what I think it smells like. This one is a musk mixed with orange/lemon to me. In a good way though. it smells really nice. I didn't expect it to have a citrus undertone. It smells great on the skin.

Like:

Persian Rose- I was not a fan of it when I first smelled it but I really like it on the skin. It smells like rose and not fake rose scent.

Tuscan Blood Orange- A strong orange scent and I agree I like it better in body butter form, maybe because it doesn't have other notes. It's strong orange.

Bali Lime Papaya- This one mainly smells like lime to me. I like it, but I don't love it.

All I know is after swatching all these my arms and wrists smell GOOD!!!!

I also bought the Coconut Cleansing wipes and they smell awesome, but I probably wouldn't buy them again. I just got them because I needed something to get to $25. They are thin and the pkg isn't very big for how much they cost. I really like them though! They cleanse the face and smell great doing it.

All in all I really like these products. When I run out I will likely re-order Lotus Garden and Malibu Lemon Blossom. They will all be perfect summer scents!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For some reason, the pic wouldn't embed in my post reply to your post. Stupid phone. So here it is. Lol sorry, some days the computer is MUCH smarter than me!


 


> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Thanks! 

I'm enjoying hearing everyone's thoughts on the scents, super hoping my order shows up tomorrow!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny thing, noses... hehe.. My hair will smell like b.o to you and b.o to me makes your mouth water!


 That is so true....Rose scents smell like BO to me, and you love the rose flavored one! LOL


----------



## kira685 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadness
> 
> ...


 My tracking looks the same.. and the package didn't come either =(


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

Gah, I think I'm going to wait until the end of the month before placing my next order to see what else Pacifica's going to surprise us with. They're saying on some Facebook comments that they're going to be releasing some eye makeup at the end of the month! I'd read about them developing a mascara, but I'm also really excited to see what else they're going to do.

(ETA: Oops, I should really pay attention. They released a sneak-peek of a gel eyeliner they're going to sell, but that one will be released at the first week of June.)


----------



## lovepinkk (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok guys.. I got my shipment today of all the samples.  Here are my 2 cents!!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just adding my opinions on these, since fragrance preferences vary so much:
> ...


 Thank you ladies for these lists! I want to order some stuff but the only scent I've smelled is the blood orange, so I wasn't sure what else to get.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 15, 2013)

mine was supposed to come today too..... Aww. I ordered the Brazilian mango value set, plus the rollerball and the perfume solid. By the end of this, im going to smell like a walking mango. lol



think &lt;---- but in the shape of a mango. lol


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 16, 2013)

Today's birthday haul! With all the codes I got a 35 dollar order for around 19 bucks. Not bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The lip tints are AMAZING. The colors are similar, but the scents are so nice. Love the blood orange! The body butter was my consolation for not getting the vanilla roller in my bad. hehe. Smells yummy. I love the sample scents, but dang... they really don't give you much to sample, do they? Ah well. I liked all the ones I got: Waikiki Pikaki - my favorite. A pretty floral with something else thrown in. Mexican Cocoa - I want to eat or drink it. It's a very wam and comforting scent. Lotus Garden - smells like roses and lemons to me. It's a strong one, but nice. Star Jasmine - also strong, but jasmine usually is. love. French Lilac - straight up lilac. Very floral and pretty. Blood Orange - this is just a yummy scent! I am definitely getting one of the sets in this one. Did not care for Mediterranean Fig. I really wanted to love that one since I actually lived in the Med for a while and miss the figs! Just smells like a musty room to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If they want to do one for that area... I'd love something with eucalyptus. I miss the smell of the wet eucalyptus trees after a good rain. THAT is a smell I would bathe in. Overall a great deal and I am glad I found this place through Ipsy! &lt;3


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

My island vanilla body butter came damaged.  The upper right part leaked inside of the box and all over the butter and it was half empty.  I sent them an e-mail so hopefully I can get a replacement.  It's very impressive how fast I got my order.  I ordered on Sunday and got it today and I live on the East Coast.  I opted in for free regular shipping.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 16, 2013)

That is a shame! I'm not sure you missed much product, though. Mine seemed a bit over half full, too and it wasn't damaged. :/ I also got my order super fast, too. Two days. When I saw the estimated delivery from Oregon (I'm in Ohio) I didn't think there was any WAY it would happen. I was pleasantly surprised!



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My island vanilla body butter came damaged.  The upper right part leaked inside of the box and all over the butter and it was half empty.  I sent them an e-mail so hopefully I can get a replacement.  It's very impressive how fast I got my order.  I ordered on Sunday and got it today and I live on the East Coast.  I opted in for free regular shipping.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadness
> 
> ...


 Well, my tracking finally updated. More sadness.

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility
May 15, 2013, 6:38 pm
FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003 
 


*Expected Delivery By:*

May 17, 2013 

USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmationâ„¢


----------



## LindaD (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


I feel ya. I ordered Friday, got a shipping notice on Monday, and the tracking only showed "Electronic Info Received" until now, and it's actually showing exactly what yours does (even the time stamp of 6:38, kind of weird).

I'm so impatient, I want to try out the Good Karma skincare set before I take the leap and get the skin care trio value set (http://www.pacificaperfume.com/value-collection/skin-care-trio-limited-edition-value-collection).


----------



## cari12 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 Mine did the same, it's in Federal Way now too and was supposed to get to me tomorrow but now has an delivery date of Friday. At least our boxes can keep each other company before they head off again ;-)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For some reason, the pic wouldn't embed in my post reply to your post. Stupid phone. So here it is. Lol sorry, some days the computer is MUCH smarter than me!


 Ohhhh is that the Sea Foam face wash? Let us know how you like it. I'm placing my order tomorrow &amp; I have it in my cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For some reason, the pic wouldn't embed in my post reply to your post. Stupid phone. So here it is. Lol sorry, some days the computer is MUCH smarter than me!
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will!  I am going to finish the facewash I'm using now (I have about 1/3 of it left), but I'll update once I start using this one.  All of the reviews I've read of the Seafoam are positive, so I have high hopes!


 I am crazy about the wash. All the Pacifica is organic and vegan and all that, and the seafoam cleanser has coconut water in it! It has a light foam and a very fresh feeling. You feel clean but not stripped. I enjoy mine very much. A little goes a long way, too. You only need a very small dot to wash your whole face and throat.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 16, 2013)

My order is going to be here today! I'm so excited! I really didn't order much, but I did get a few sample tins so I'm ready to see which scents I like. I didn't like either of the scents of rollerballs we got in our Ispy bags so I'm hoping that I like some of their other ones.


----------



## LolaJay (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking looks the same.. and the package didn't come either =(


Mine didn't come either! AND the tracking has not updated. What's up with that?!


----------



## gejag (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! Let's talk Pacifica!
> 
> ...


 Thanks again ladies!!  I am huge Pacifica fan and this was great to know...I SAVED $$15.00 nice!  I wish all would let you stack up codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

my order *should* be out for delivery today! So excited. I didn't order a ton, 6 samples, and a full size Malibu Lemon Blossom body butter (samples were out of stock and I REALLY love lemon) and my free lip quench. My cravebox is also scheduled for delivery today so I should have something awesome to come home to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 16, 2013)

Super hyped! I got my shipping notice yesterday around 3PM and it's already estimated to be here tomorrow with Priority Mail!! Can't wait to try everything out.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 16, 2013)

> I was just playing around with the shopping carts, but I wasn't able to use the voucher with the ones specifically value sets in their titles (the other sets that are under that Value Set link are fine, I ordered a couple of Take Me There sets the other day). Was the $38 set you bought the California Star Jasmine Value Collection or the Fall in Love with Fragrance set? I tried alternating with each one and my voucher only worked with the Fall in Love with Fragrance set.


 It was the Fall in Love set. I also ordered a Coconut Nectar value set with the rollerball, lotion, and lip product, and the rest of my order was samples. Can't wait to try them and see what I fall in love with!


----------



## ruhimaach (May 16, 2013)

I'm supposed to receive my order today. 



 I'll upload pics once I receive my package! I just ordered a whole bunch of perfume samples (whatever was for sale).


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

I got my order today! My body butter is definitely full...and it had a silver tab over the opening inside that I had to pull off before I could use it.


----------



## katcole (May 16, 2013)

I got my order,I was very dissapointed.



 The tins were tiny,nothing much in them and most STUNK. I was so pumped about the Tuscan Blood Orange body butter we got  from Ipsy but even my sample of Orange didn't smell good. The face kit was tiny. The seamfoam smelt amazing, the face cream stunk. A little goes along way thank goodness because there isnt a lot of product in those tiny tubes. The lip balm took 3 applications,But hey it was free right.

 I paid around $20 for the face kit, lip balm,4 or 5 samples,that was less the actual price of the  face kit,all the rest was free.

The packaging was  very pretty but not impressed with the product.

I do like the feel of my face from the face kit though.


----------



## katcole (May 16, 2013)

My products were gassy lol  when I pulled the foil they shot product and air out so becareful when you open the tubes. I lost some from squirting out.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 16, 2013)

I got my order today, too. I ordered the bronzing lotion that was sent out in the Ipsy bags because I didn't get that in my bags. I love the way it smells, but it doesn't do anything. I thought it would make me look a bit darker, but it didn't seem to at all. At least it smells really good, lol. The lip balm smells good, too. The color is okay, but I feel like if I use too much, it might be a bit dark for me. The Blood Orange soap smells just like the lotion did and I love that smell! I haven't used the soap yet to see how I like it though. I was pretty happy to see the amount of product in the sample tins. I got 8 of them, I think. Some I like and some I don't. There was one that I thought was just Awful! It may have been the Waikiki one, but I can't remember and they're in my car still because I'm at work. I really liked the Brazilian Mango Grapefruit (I'm guessing on the name, but I think thats right.) I actually rubbed some on my wrists so I'll see how long it lasts. Overall, I'm pretty happy with my order.


----------



## MissTrix (May 16, 2013)

Recieved the first of my two Pacifica orders today! 





1. Purify Coconut Water Cleansing Wipes - These smell amazing! Very much reminds me of suntan oil which is fine by me! Unfortunately they leaked all over the rest of my order so the actual wipes don't have much moisture left in them. I will be contacting Pacifica about a replacement.

2. Lip Quench in Blood Orange - Smells juicy! I didn't notice any difference in my lip color but it feels great!

3. Lip Quench in Coconut Nectar - Smells like coconuts. Again, no difference in lip color.

4. Lip Quench in Sugared Fig - Smells nice, I like it. This one actually leaves a nice hint of color. 

5. Waikiki Pikake solid sample - I really like this one! It reminds me of another scent but I can't figure it out. I can't wait to layer with this one! 





5. Mexican Cocoa solid sample - I definitely smell the cocoa, cinnamon, nutmeg, &amp; almond. A very warm scent. I feel like baking cookies now for some reason... 





6. Tibetan Mountain Temple solid sample - This smells like Vick's Vapor Rub to me. 





7. Spanish Amber - LOVE! I can definitely pick up the sandalwood &amp; amber. This is going to make a sexy basenote in my layering experiments.


----------



## princess2010 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my order,I was very dissapointed.
> 
> ...


What samples did you get?


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 16, 2013)

> I got my order today! My body butter is definitely full...and it had a silver tab over the opening inside that I had to pull off before I could use it.


 My body butter didn't have a silver seal like that. Hmm.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

It definitely should....I'd contact them.



> My body butter didn't have a silver seal like that. Hmm.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 16, 2013)

> Recieved the first of my two Pacifica orders today!Â
> 
> 1. Purify Coconut Water Cleansing Wipes - These smell amazing! Very much reminds me of suntan oil which is fine by me! Unfortunately they leaked all over the rest of my order so the actual wipes don't have much moisture left in them. I will be contacting Pacifica about a replacement. 2. Lip Quench in Blood Orange - Smells juicy! I didn't notice any difference in my lip color but it feels great! 3. Lip Quench in Coconut Nectar - Smells like coconuts. Again, no difference in lip color. 4. Lip Quench in Sugared Fig - Smells nice, I like it. This one actually leaves a nice hint of color.Â  5. Waikiki Pikake solid sample - I really like this one! It reminds me of another scent but I can't figure it out. I can't wait to layer with this one!Â
> 
> ...


 My cleansing wipes also leaked all over the package. I'm going to contact pacifica.


----------



## kira685 (May 16, 2013)

> Mine didn't come either! AND the tracking has not updated. What's up with that?!


 Mine hasn't updated either! It still says expected delivery by May 15 = I'm pretty disappointed since it's just coming from Oregon to California!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 16, 2013)

I just got my order today... so exciting! Here is a pic of my 2 orders from Pacifica (a bunch of perfume tin samples, the Waikiki Pikake value set and the sugared fig lip quench)! I really like the lip quench.. it smells sweet, moisturizes and gives a hint of color. About the perfume tins, I was thinking how cute they are.. when I use them up, I will definitely use some of them as lip balm containers (I like making cosmetics for me and my friends sometimes)!





Oh and my body butter is full and foil sealed too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2013)

I'm beginning to think the large ones (8 oz) are foil-sealed, and filled to the top, while the minis (2 oz) are less full, and therefore not sealed.

Did anyone get a sealed 2 oz, or an unsealed 8 oz?


----------



## princess2010 (May 16, 2013)

I just made another order because the Malibu Lemon Blossom is addicting! I got the body butter and body wash. Love it!


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

They already sent my replacement for my damaged bottle! I love excellent customer service!


----------



## MissTrix (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just made another order because the Malibu Lemon Blossom is addicting! I got the body butter and body wash. Love it!


 I really need to try out that scent! Everyone has been raving about it!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

It is AMAZING. I ordered a full size body butter because the sample perfume was out of stock, and now I see why. Payday is next week, I'll be placing ANOTHER order, and malibu lemon blossom will be the first thing in my cart. Even the bf loves it.



> I really need to try out that scent! Everyone has been raving about it!


----------



## LindaD (May 16, 2013)

My posts on these have been eaten up because they contained links, but I have a couple more things to share about Pacifica:

1. They're now offering a skin care package - full sizes of their face wash, day/night cream, and cleansing wipes for just $25. Combined with our ipsy code and the 10% off for completing your order, you'll wind up paying less than 50% of what you would have individually.

2. They're going to release more makeup. Right now, I think they're planning on releasing (or restocking) their Mystical eyeshadow palette (which looks really pretty, you can Google press photos of it) and their mascara by the end of the month, so we'll (hopefully) be able to use our codes on those. They also have a gel eyeliner, but that one's not going to be available until the first week of June.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 16, 2013)

> I'm beginning to think the large ones (8 oz) are foil-sealed, and filled to the top, while the minis (2 oz) are less full, and therefore not sealed. Did anyone get a sealed 2 oz, or an unsealed 8 oz?


 I bought both sizes in Tuscan Blood Orange at Target in February. They both had the foil seal.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 17, 2013)

Here;s my order - I ordered every single solid perfume sample out there and got a free sugar fig lip tint. I also happen to have Gardenia in full size; these tins are the same time as the full size tins with just 1/3rd the product. I think the quantity is sufficient for someone like me who gets bored easily! This should keep me amused for a while...

I am not a fan of the Hawaiian Ruby Guava (smells way too sweet and nothing like Guava) and the lip tint (smells weird/funny). Everything else, I am loving!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

I emailed customer service and got the scoop about some body butters with silver tabs and some without. Some of the newer tubes come with tabs from the factory while the older ones don't have them. I guess it's a shorter story than I realized.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Agreed about the customer service, though. All around fast shipping and everything. I totally love this company!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (May 17, 2013)

No package today either.. my tracking did finally update and now it's in Federal Way, WA - it went the wrong direction!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 17, 2013)

> I'm beginning to think the large ones (8 oz) are foil-sealed, and filled to the top, while the minis (2 oz) are less full, and therefore not sealed. Did anyone get a sealed 2 oz, or an unsealed 8 oz?


 I still have the Ipsy Tuscan Orange 2 oz and its sealed, but we were sent it a few months ago. Not sure if anything in packaging in the company has changed between then and now.


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 17, 2013)

Wow all are using the forums perfectly for your business point of view. Good keep it up.


----------



## Xiang (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm beginning to think the large ones (8 oz) are foil-sealed, and filled to the top, while the minis (2 oz) are less full, and therefore not sealed.
> 
> Did anyone get a sealed 2 oz, or an unsealed 8 oz?


 My 2oz was properly foil-sealed and barely half full.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed customer service and got the scoop about some body butters with silver tabs and some without. Some of the newer tubes come with tabs from the factory while the older ones don't have them. I guess it's a shorter story than I realized.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Agreed about the customer service, though. All around fast shipping and everything. I totally love this company!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome thanks so much for getting the info!

My (2 oz) Island Vanilla was unsealed... but since it came in a box directly from their warehouse I'm not too worried about it.

Good to know all their packaging going forward will be sealed!


----------



## puppyluv (May 17, 2013)

so just to clarify, I need to have $50 in my cart before any discounts to get the free shipping? I thought that the free lip quench would count so that I only need $43 but that doesn't seem to work for me :/ ETA: also can't get the 10% code. Filled my cart and used to logout link but still nothing! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## katcole (May 17, 2013)

The samples I got were

 The  Tuscan Blood 

Orange......I just put some on,Its not bad but it does not smell like my body butter.

 Sandalwood....it still stinks. It does not smell like any Sandalwood insense I ever burnt.

Spanish Amber...... Its strong but exotic,sensual. It reminds me of the old perfume Tabu.

I cant find my other two samples,the cat claimed them.

One was the  Hawaiin one.It was an odd smell. I guess I was expecting a scent like the old Avon Hawian Ginger perfume.

Help I cant fit my spell check in my screen. I get the page but not the place where I can correct my mistakes.


----------



## princess2010 (May 17, 2013)

I liked the Sandlewood but it smelled more citrusy to me and less musk. I definitely didn't hate it. I put the Bali Lime on my 'like' list but the more I use it the more I like it.


----------



## katcole (May 17, 2013)

The samples I got were

 The  Tuscan Blood 

Orange......I just put some on,Its not bad but it does not smell like my body butter.

 Sandalwood....it still stinks. It does not smell like any Sandalwood insense I ever burnt.

Spanish Amber...... Its strong but exotic,sensual. It reminds me of the old perfume Tabu.

I cant find my other two samples,the cat claimed them.

One was the  Hawaiin one.It was an odd smell. I guess I was expecting a scent like the old Avon Hawian Ginger perfume.

Help I cant fit my spell check in my screen. I get the page but not the place where I can correct my mistakes.


----------



## Dots (May 17, 2013)

I'm waiting on my package anxiously...it is roaming around town...C'mon UPS...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No package today either.. my tracking did finally update and now it's in Federal Way, WA - it went the wrong direction!


 This happened to my package as well, this is what they said when I emailed them about it. I'm pretty impressed with their customer service, they didn't have to explain it all out, but I like that they did.

*"HI Sarah, *

*First, thank you so much for being so patient as we work with the USPS to find your package and get it delivered. I have another update after talking with a Postal Service Consumer Affairs representative this morning. It's become pretty clear that they have been responsible for the delay of delivery of many of our packages -- we are truly sorry for the inconvenience this has caused.It seems that your package was one that unfortunately was sent to an incorrect sorting facility and was trucked across country, rather than flown. Since they treated the package as a parcel post there aren't updated scans as would be normal for our deliveries. They have assured us this won't happen again. I was also advised that I cannot re-send a package until 30 days past the order date (but will do so if you haven't received it by then!)I went through the list of missing packages this morning and was able to see that almost half have been delivered or are out for delivery today. What this means is that you should be receiving your package any day within the next week (depending on how recently you placed your order)."*


----------



## Dots (May 17, 2013)

Got my order. They sent the bronzing body butter instead of the luminizing one but am sure they will take care of it.


----------



## Souly (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This happened to my package as well, this is what they said when I emailed them about it. I'm pretty impressed with their customer service, they didn't have to explain it all out, but I like that they did.
> 
> ...


 That happened to me 2! And I live in Portland.


----------



## katcole (May 17, 2013)

After using my skin kit, 3 times I love how my skin looks, wooo hoooo. I am definatley going to buy it again.


----------



## katcole (May 17, 2013)

I dont think the lip balm is free anymore. I just tried it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 17, 2013)

So I got my order the other day Loving everything!!!

I got:

-The Brazilian mango grapefruit 1 oz perfume

- The body wash

-The body butter

-The rollerball

-The mini perfume solid as a sample

-The lip quench in sugared fig

I love the color of the lip quench! I wish I would have picked up more! The pigmentation is really great! Loving the way it makes my lips look

-


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 18, 2013)

*stomps around the room in ridiculous dramatic fashion*


----------



## Dots (May 18, 2013)

Their Island Vanilla smells amazing...very different than most vanilla.


----------



## quene8106 (May 18, 2013)

> Their Island Vanilla smells amazing...very different than most vanilla.


 I agree. I bought the body wash and body lotion and I'm obsessed with this scent.


----------



## LindaD (May 18, 2013)

Ugh, I'm so annoyed with the shipping right now. I got my notice on Monday and it only takes a day or two to get priority mail from Oregon to Los Angeles, but it had an estimated delivery date of yesterday, and as of today, it still doesn't show anything except that it's departed from WA.

I sent two packages on the same day on Tuesday, one to Washington, one to New Hampshire. The New Hampshire one was delivered yesterday (and it was just first class mail) and the Washington one spent two days in Federal Way, WA. That place needs to get its act together.


----------



## cari12 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I'm so annoyed with the shipping right now. I got my notice on Monday and it only takes a day or two to get priority mail from Oregon to Los Angeles, but it had an estimated delivery date of yesterday, and as of today, it still doesn't show anything except that it's departed from WA.
> 
> I sent two packages on the same day on Tuesday, one to Washington, one to New Hampshire. The New Hampshire one was delivered yesterday (and it was just first class mail) and the Washington one spent two days in Federal Way, WA. That place needs to get its act together.


 Mine shows the same. Left Federal Way, WA on the 16th was due to me today but no updates. I'm not too worried though - that's a common path for my stuff to take (not a whole lot between the USPS shipping facility in WA and Anchorage unless they start teaming up with the Canadians! Haha!) so I figure it got delayed a day and I'll see it Monday. Typically it takes 2ish days for priority mail to get to me too but occasionally it gets delayed and takes 3 so I'll probably email if i don't see anything updated on Monday.


----------



## Dots (May 18, 2013)

> I agree. I bought the body wash and body lotion and I'm obsessed with this scent.


 Yay! I just ended up ordering the solid sample and bar soap in that scent but it was enough for me to know I love it. I ordered my big set in Guava but will need to get the vanilla one. I even had it in my cart and then took it out. Bah!


----------



## MissTrix (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Their Island Vanilla smells amazing...very different than most vanilla.


 I so hope that I get this one in my 2nd Ipsy bag. I got Tahitian Gardenia in my first one and I do not like it at all.


----------



## Dots (May 18, 2013)

> I so hope that I get this one in my 2nd Ipsy bag. I got Tahitian Gardenia in my first one and I do not like it at all.Â


 I got that one in my bag as well and it smells pretty strong. Maybe if we put it on first and then put lotion over it, it might mellow out.


----------



## kira685 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *stomps around the room in ridiculous dramatic fashion*






  i wish there was a smiley throwing a temper tantrum..


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 18, 2013)

I made another haul yesterday and I scored! I got over $109($154 retail value) of stuff for only $60. I did a lot of coupon stacking and I'm really happy that they allow that in the first place. I picked up the: Hawaiian Ruby Guava value set and the Malibu Lemon Blossom value set Tuscan Blood Orange take me there set Island Vanilla mini body butter Coconut crushed pearl mini luminizer Sugared Fig lip quench Alight BB cream sample Indian coconut nectar sample Tuscan blood orange sample I'm sooo excited to get my spray perfumes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kellsbells (May 18, 2013)

Haha magicalmom, i have a three year old too and i definatly recognize all those...although there needs to be one kicking its little legs!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont think the lip balm is free anymore. I just tried it.


 It is only good for one time per customer.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha magicalmom, i have a three year old too and i definatly recognize all those...although there needs to be one kicking its little legs!


 like this one? 



 hahahahaaaaa

Ya'll are cracking me up with your throwing firs posts!

I love all the pics of all the hauls and thank you all for posting. 

Enjoying the conversation. 

Vicariously shopping thru my MUT Dear Ladies!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha magicalmom, i have a three year old too and i definatly recognize all those...although there needs to be one kicking its little legs!
> ...


----------



## linda37027 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I made another haul yesterday and I scored! I got over $109($154 retail value) of stuff for only $60. I did a lot of coupon stacking and I'm really happy that they allow that in the first place. I picked up the:
> 
> Hawaiian Ruby Guava value set and the
> ...


 What coupons did you stack?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I made another haul yesterday and I scored! I got over $109($154 retail value) of stuff for only $60. I did a lot of coupon stacking and I'm really happy that they allow that in the first place. I picked up the:
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kira685 (May 18, 2013)

LOL thanks for the laugh ladies!

still no updates on my tracking..


----------



## gejag (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My island vanilla body butter came damaged.  The upper right part leaked inside of the box and all over the butter and it was half empty.  I sent them an e-mail so hopefully I can get a replacement.  It's very impressive how fast I got my order.  I ordered on Sunday and got it today and I live on the East Coast.  I opted in for free regular shipping.


 OOooo, not good.  I hope they replace it for you.  I also took advantage of this great offer and can't wait for my goodies.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 18, 2013)

> Not that I need moar stuff, but I'm curious as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I used the lip quench code, the ipsy code, ALIGHT, email reminder 10% off code and a special code from troop swap (I would list that code if it didn't break troopswap rules) plus I got free shipping.


----------



## cari12 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not that I need moar stuff, but I'm curious as well
> ...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 18, 2013)

> Woah. I've never heard of TroopSwap! I just signed up (my hubs is reserves) - very cool!Â


 Awesome! Im glad that you know about it now. They send some pretty good little discounts out every once in a while. Commence shopping!


----------



## cari12 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woah. I've never heard of TroopSwap! I just signed up (my hubs is reserves) - very cool!
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woah. I've never heard of TroopSwap! I just signed up (my hubs is reserves) - very cool!
> ...


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This happened to my package as well, this is what they said when I emailed them about it. I'm pretty impressed with their customer service, they didn't have to explain it all out, but I like that they did.
> 
> ...


 Ugh, this happened to me. Still no update. I hope I get it Monday. I didn't contact CS yet, figure I'll give it a day or two to resolve.


----------



## katcole (May 19, 2013)

I really wasn't impressed with the lip balm(free) but after using it daily now for  3 or 4  days I have received so many compliments on how pretty my lips look and plus how good my skin looks,which makes me feel good because I have been in poor health lately. So after me  blahhhing the free lip balm before now I'm eating crow lol. I love it. I cant wait til I get paid I want to buy a full size of the Seafoam.


----------



## page5 (May 19, 2013)

I bought some body wash and a few of the solid perfume samples with the ipsy code and free lip quench code. I like the scents but the solid perfumes have little staying power on me. The scent is completely gone within 1-2 hours. Disappointing.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 19, 2013)

> I used the lip quench code, the ipsy code, ALIGHT, email reminder 10% off code and a special code from troop swap (I would list that code if it didn't break troopswap rules) plus I got free shipping.


 Thanks! I was wondering if I could use the lip quench code with the bb cream one but you answered my question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

I received 4 perfume samples, body butter in french lilac (2.5 oz), coconut crushed pearl bronzing body butter (2 oz), coconut water cleaning wipes, lip quench in sugared fig, and natural soap in french lilac.

Coconut Crushed Pearl Bronzing Body Butter-

This came sealed and 1/2 full. The tube says 2 oz and there looks like 2 oz of product. Tube is overly large. I think probably this and the Luminizing Body Butter are only filled half way. I am suppose to get the luminizing one in my Ipsy bag (if I EVER get my bag




) so I can confirm then when I receive it.  I ordered this because I really wanted either this or the St. Tropez. With all the variations this month, I figured my odds of getting one of them was slim. ( I was right! )

I did a patch test of this on my leg. It smells wonderful! Very much like coconut. Very shimmery! I did one leg (bottom) half and didn't have any noticeable color difference. I might have sheered it out too much tho?

Body Butter in French Lilac

This was sealed also. Love this! If you like lilac scents, you will like this. Very fragrant! I bought the 2.5 size and the tube is slightly larger than the Bronzing Body Butter. Like the top seam larger. This appears to be full.

Coconut Water Cleaning Wipes

Mine came wrapped in a plastic bag so no spillage or leakage as others have reported. I haven't used these yet but I can smell them thru all the packaging. Mmmmmm....

Natural Soap in French Lilac

Another item that you can really smell thru the packaging. The soap is rectangle in shape, yellowish brown in color with specks of something (maybe the lilac?) on the top. The specks aren't thru the soap. The smell is lovely and I hope it doesn't fade when the specks are gone.

Color Quench Lip tint in Sugared Fig

This does have a sweet sugar smell to it. Berry in color that is buildable. Leaves lips with a rosy glow. Has that waxy feel that balms do.

*SAMPLES* (I haven't swatched these on my skin yet. This is my opinion from smelling them from the tin)

Lotus Garden- Probably my least favorite. Smells like lemon grass. Like someone squeezed a lemon over fresh cut grass.

California Star Jasmine-Sweet citrus smell. Reminds me of an orange.

Island Vanilla- Sweet vanilla with a hint of coconut. Maybe a slight hint of floral, Really like this one!

Waikiki Pikake- smells really floral with a hint of woodsy. Really like this one too. It's a unique scent.

The tins are filled 1/3 of the way but since it is a solid. I think they would last a while. I am not sure of the lasting power of these yet on me but happy I have a few to switch between.

Edit to fix grammar.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bought some body wash and a few of the solid perfume samples with the ipsy code and free lip quench code.
> 
> I like the scents but the solid perfumes have little staying power on me. The scent is completely gone within 1-2 hours. Disappointing.


 It's the same for me with the solid perfume samples. I think those are more to get an idea for the smell and if you like it (so you can buy the other products later on), than to use it as a genuine perfume on its own. Plus, I bet if you layer them with other lotions or scents, it would be better.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wasn't impressed with the lip balm(free) but after using it daily now for  3 or 4  days I have received so many compliments on how pretty my lips look and plus how good my skin looks,which makes me feel good because I have been in poor health lately. So after me  blahhhing the free lip balm before now I'm eating crow lol. I love it. I cant wait til I get paid I want to buy a full size of the Seafoam.


 I sure am glad you got a boost of confidence. i have chronic illnesses so I understand, hun. Yes, the seafoam  is wonderful! The sample even lasts a while because, as you obviously know, you only need a tiny bit to lather up your whole face and neck. I had two samples and I am still on my second one even though i have bought the full size. 

Also, are you all just crazy about the packaging? I think Pacifica has the most gorgeous designs and colors on their products and the packaging. it really makes me feel pampered when I get something so beautiful in the mail! I will be giving Pacifica gifts this year to many people.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 19, 2013)

> Wow all are using the forums perfectly for your business point of view. Good keep it up.


 No, we are posting our personal point of view. We are not allowed to post on behalf of our business (if we own one) in the forums. If we post something promoting our business, it will be deleted per the MUT Terms of Service.


----------



## sldb (May 19, 2013)

Has anybody with oily skin tried the seafoam face wash? I am interested because it is natural, but don't want it to break me out or make my face even oiler.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anybody with oily skin tried the seafoam face wash? I am interested because it is natural, but don't want it to break me out or make my face even oiler.


 I'm interested in that too...and I have hella oily skin.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm interested in that too...and I have hella oily skin.


 Me three!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 19, 2013)

Has anyone used the BEAUTY20 code on more than one order? There's some questioning on the Ipsy thread whether it is one time use or you can use it more than once. I've used it once, and applied it to my cart on a second order that I haven't checked out with yet and it deducted with no errors.


----------



## princess2010 (May 19, 2013)

I used Beauty20 twice.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used Beauty20 twice.


 Thanks!


----------



## lorizav (May 19, 2013)

Well they got me!!  This is the first time I ordered with the IPSY discounts they send,  I ordered from Pacifica and Zoya.  What a great bag and my second hasn't even arrived yet.


----------



## cari12 (May 19, 2013)

Good to know beauty20 can be used multiple times! I'm planning on a 2nd order once my 1st comes and I can see which of the samples I want more products in. I'm also eyeing that $25 face wash, cream &amp; wipes set too and the luminizing body butter since it's back in stock.


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received 4 perfume samples, body butter in french lilac (2.5 oz), coconut crushed pearl bronzing body butter (2 oz), coconut water cleaning wipes, lip quench in sugared fig, and natural soap in french lilac.
> 
> ...


 My cleansing wipes were also wrapped in plastic. Soaking wet, coconut scented plastic. lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 20, 2013)

> My cleansing wipes were also wrapped in plastic. Soaking wet, coconut scented plastic. lol


 That's how my face wipes were. So I called them and told them that they weren't very wet anymore and the CS rep said she's sending me a new pack. But she wants me to send back the one I received so they can do some "research" on the problem...


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well they got me!!  This is the first time I ordered with the IPSY discounts they send,  I ordered from Pacifica and Zoya.  What a great bag and my second hasn't even arrived yet.


 Me too!  I have ordered from Zoya using the code and it is highly probable that I'm going to order from Pacifica too.

Thinking of ordering the Coffe scrub (can't remember the official name of it), the Vanilla rollerball (since I didn't get one in my May bag) and maybe more of the Coconut bronzing body butter since I did get that in my May bag and I really like it.  

The first time I used the Coconut bronzing butter my son came running up the stairs saying, "What smells like butterscotch?" LOL


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's how my face wipes were. So I called them and told them that they weren't very wet anymore and the CS rep said she's sending me a new pack. But she wants me to send back the one I received so they can do some "research" on the problem...


 I got the same reply. I'll be shipping them back later today along with the plastic &amp; waterlogged cardboard sleeve. I have to wonder if it has something to do with them being flown to the East Coast. At least, I assume they are flown over since they only took 2 days to get here with no scans between Portland &amp; Richmond. The box my order came in was also crushed on one end.


----------



## princess2010 (May 20, 2013)

I went to Target and saw their Pacifica stuff but they were sold out of most of it. I REALLY want the face wash!!!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I have ordered from Zoya using the code and it is highly probable that I'm going to order from Pacifica too.
> 
> ...


 The next order I make (whenever that will be and whenever they come out with another coupon code) I am SO getting the scrub. The reviews are great and it sounds amazing. I had it in my cart, but my order was already large as it was so I bit the bullet and removed it from my cart to make it $28 lighter


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

My second order just arrived &amp; I love everything!! This was my Total Beauty deal purchase, $25 for $50 worth of yum. I bought the Indian Coconut Nectar Holiday Wanderlust Collection, Tuscan Blood Orange Wanderlust Collection, Sea Foam face wash, and my 2 free solid samples are Sandalwood &amp; Island Vanilla (since I'm convinced Ipsy won't send me the rollerball).

The Holiday Wanderlust Collections are AWESOME!! You get a rollerball, a full size body butter, &amp; an oversized body wash (17 fl oz vs 8 fl oz full size version) for $28!! And the boxes they come in are SO pretty! I couldn't resist getting 2 of them since I had $50 to spend. Indian Coconut Nectar is the perfect beachy coconut scent I was searching high &amp; low for all last summer. Too bad I didn't know about Pacifica then!

The Sea Foam Face Wash smells divine! I can't wait to try this out later! I love the Sandalwood perfume solid, you can definitely smell oranges in it but the sandalwood still takes center stage. This is now one of my favorite scents by them. The same can be said for Island Vanilla! To me it's pretty close to perfect for what I want from a vanilla scent. Warm and sweet without being sugary or candy like. Please, please, PLEASE be in my Ipsy bag!! 





Welp, it's official, I



 PACIFICA!! They need to come up with a pineapple scent next to fulfill my dreams of smelling like a tropical fruit basket!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 20, 2013)

If anyone is thinking about ordering the Wanderlust collection, hold off.....ipsy just emailed me that tomorrow on facebook they're doin their ipsyme thing 11 am (2 pm est) with Pacifica's Wanderlust collection at a big discount. I'd hold off and check that out first.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is thinking about ordering the Wanderlust collection, hold off.....ipsy just emailed me that tomorrow on facebook they're doin their ipsyme thing 11 am (2 pm est) with Pacifica's Wanderlust collection at a big discount. I'd hold off and check that out first.


 I didn't know you could buy stuff off facebook...how does that work?


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know you could buy stuff off facebook...how does that work?


 you have to have your facebook account connected with your ipsy account, then when they announce it, just comment that you want it on their post and they bill your cc on your ipsy and ship it there.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 20, 2013)

I believe it's just the Wanderlust *Beauty* collection, though. Not any of the butter/perfume collections, unfortunately. It looks cute. Depending on how much the discount is really for, I may or may not get it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

Snapchat from Ipsy regarding the Wanderlust Beauty Set going on sale tomorrow


----------



## Lolo22 (May 20, 2013)

> Snapchat from Ipsy regarding the Wanderlust Beauty Set going on sale tomorrow


 I will probably get this. I'm guessing it will be at least 1/2 off ($11) and the reviews of the eye shadows sound awesome!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 20, 2013)

I'm definitely in, I'll be at work so it'll take a sneakily unscheduled break, but anything makeup puts me in automatically lol



> I will probably get this. I'm guessing it will be at least 1/2 off ($11) and the reviews of the eye shadows sound awesome!


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 20, 2013)

Yup. I think its just going to be this, 50% off. http://www.pacificaperfume.com/face/wanderlust-beauty-set


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

No movement on my tracking since Thursday when my package left Federal Way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No movement on my tracking since Thursday when my package left Federal Way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine either. I'm wondering if ours were among the packages that got sent parcel post instead of priority? I think I will email tomorrow and see if they know anything, USPS had it "estimated" to be delivered this past Friday so it's not horribly late. I'm just impatient.

At least my last Ipsy bag got into town tonight and should be delivered tomorrow so I'll have some fun mail to look forward to!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 21, 2013)

Oh I am SO jealous of all of your orders. I have my cart all set &amp; ready to go, but I'm trying to hold out for this weekend to see if they have any sales for Memorial Weekend!






Also, did NOT know they carried Pacifica at Target! I checked my Ulta on Sunday and they didn't have anything, but I'll have to venture to Target. I just want to smell some of the different scents before I purchase!


----------



## princess2010 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I am SO jealous of all of your orders. I have my cart all set &amp; ready to go, but I'm trying to hold out for this weekend to see if they have any sales for Memorial Weekend!
> 
> ...


At my Target they are on the aisle in the cosmetic section with the special lotions, and bath stuff like Alba, Weleda, and the lesser known more expensive brands, and cosmetic bags.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2013)

> Yeah... just made another order. Â I *had* to have the luminizing body butter! Â And the Island Vanilla scent is SO GOOD, so I ordered the Take Me There set (really, I just needed the rollerball, but for $6 extra you get the 2 oz body butter AND one of the lip quenchers), AND the Waikiki Pikake rollerball.Â  Used the "beauty20" code (again), the TroopSwap code for an add'l 15% off (Thank you, KellyKaye!), left my cart overnight to get the extra 10% code, and used the code "ALIGHT" to get a sample of their BB Cream. Â Oh, and got a free sample tin (Lotus Garden). And I am NOT ALLOWED to buy the Wanderlust collection today. Â


 You are welcome! I'm glad to see so many of us were able to use the troopswap code. I was so excited to see the Wanderlust collection on ipsy me but I basically have everything in that set from the orders I made. I REALLY don't need it. Hopefully the sell out before I get the chance to see the discount.


----------



## simpleiies (May 21, 2013)

I left an order in my cart yesterday and got this email, but no more 10% off. Does anyone know if we can only get and use the 10% code once on each email account? I used a 10% off code last week already...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I noticed that you recently left your shopping cart at Pacifica before completing your order. Rest assured we will save the items you selected for the next 72 hours should you wish to revisit this purchase at your convenience.
We so appreciate your indulging your wanderlust with Pacifica and hope that youâ€™ll join us for many more fragrant journeys to come.
If you were having trouble completing your order, please feel free to respond to this email or call me directly at 1.866.337.7100 for assistance.


----------



## sldb (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *simpleiies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I left an order in my cart yesterday and got this email, but no more 10% off. Does anyone know if we can only get and use the 10% code once on each email account? I used a 10% off code last week already...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## katcole (May 21, 2013)

as far as I know I could  only use it once, I got the same message as you.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *simpleiies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I left an order in my cart yesterday and got this email, but no more 10% off. Does anyone know if we can only get and use the 10% code once on each email account? I used a 10% off code last week already...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## simpleiies (May 21, 2013)

Thanks! Have you ever used the 10% off on that email account before this though? Because it might just be that they know I used it before, so they won't send it again. Before I used the code, they would also send me a bunch of emails every time I left things in my cart, and they would also expire after a few days.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *simpleiies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Have you ever used the 10% off on that email account before this though? Because it might just be that they know I used it before, so they won't send it again. Before I used the code, they would also send me a bunch of emails every time I left things in my cart, and they would also expire after a few days.


I just tried to use my other ones and it wont work, even the ones I did from a different email address.  It might be tied to the computer/IP address.  It says "the code has reached its maximum number of uses."


----------



## Souly (May 21, 2013)

I was bad! 

Mirabella





Pacifica





Zoya


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was bad!
> 
> ...


 ooooh, but so good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know if you like those Pacifica candles. I was thinking of picking one up on my last order, but decided not to. Love your Zoya haul! Is that Blaze on the right? If so, I hope you like it. It's definitely one of my favorite shades I've gotten from them!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 21, 2013)

wow the IpsyMe Pacifica deal sold out in like 3 minutes!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 21, 2013)

The Wanderlust set/Ipsyme deal was $12.95 (orig. $22), I was hoping it would be a little less but still a great deal with free shipping. I think I was like the 300th person to comment since I hesitated after I saw the price.  When I refreshed there were 600 comments and it said sold out! LOL those things go fast.  I think it would be fun to try everything in there but I wont be bummed if I didnt get it.  You can get the same set for about $15.84 with the stacked discounts (aside from shipping).


----------



## MsMeesh (May 21, 2013)

Pacifica soaps are buy 2 get 1 free at drugstore.com right now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

Pacifica just put this up on their FB.... MUST HAVE...   






"Sneak peak...coming in June...our Solar palette. Beautiful mineral color for your eyes and cheeks, it is all you need to be naturally gorgeous!"


----------



## MissTrix (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow the IpsyMe Pacifica deal sold out in like 3 minutes!


 I didn't even get a notification that is was happening until 20 minutes after it ended.


----------



## cari12 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pacifica just put this up on their FB.... MUST HAVE...
> 
> ...


 WANT.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 21, 2013)

I got the Wanderlust set!! I guess they had a least 300 of them. And I placed my Pacifica order this morning, so I cant wait to play with everything


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 21, 2013)

When I posted there were about 120 posts already....still haven't gotten an email...



> I got the Wanderlust set!! I guess they had a least 300 of them. And I placed my Pacifica order this morning, so I cant wait to play with everything :yay:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaD (May 21, 2013)

I found some press from earlier this year (like March) that was announcing the release of new makeup from Pacifica. This one is from May and it lists a lot of exciting things:

*Coconut Kiss Lip Butter ($10) ~* Give your lips the love they deserve! This natural, coconut oil infused lip butter, packs major moisture and a gorgeous natural sheer in five shades: Stardust, Coral, Shell, Sunset and Beach Kiss.

*Enlightened Gloss Nourishing Mineral Lip Shine ($12)* ~  Pure love for your lips. This luscious, long-lasting, coconut-infused lip shine, delivers an amazing blush of color that will last and last. Itâ€™s incredibly lightweight and hydrates lips without feeling sticky or dry. Available in Aura, Peach Kiss, Nudist, Lava and Pink Coral.

*Mystical Shadow Palette ($14) ~* These gorgeous shadows are designed to deliver a subtle look by day to a dramatic look by night. These supernaturally rich, long-lasting creaseless eye shadow hues are infused with coconut water for a beautiful, velvety cream-like finish. Available in: Crystal, Moonbeam, Celestial and Supernova.

*Solar Complete Mineral Palette ($28) ~* These easy to wear, complete mineral palette include everything you need to look naturally gorgeous on the go. Eye shadows, cheek powders and lip butters are infused with hydrating coconut water to help you look natural by day and smokinâ€™ hot by night. Eye shadow shades: Driftwood, Opral, Coral Sand, Mermaid, Golden Ray and Treasure. Cheek Shades: Bronzed and Coral. Lip butter Shades: Shell, Lava and Beach Kiss.

*Stellar Gaze Length &amp; Strength Mineral Mascara ($14) ~* This long lasting, non-clumping, natural mineral mascara actually hydrates your lashes as it lengthens and adds volume. The unique combination of nourishing coconut oil and vitamin B help deliver full, gorgeous, lashes that last. Available in: Stardust Brown and Super Nova Black.

*Smolder Gel Eye Liner ($14) ~* Smolder Gel Eye Liner is the perfect solution for a quick, longwearing eye that looks incredible all day. You can use it to line and define or create a quick smoky eye. This non-waxy, creamy finish allows you to rock a natural to smoky dramatic look with long-lasting, natural mineral color that can be worn sheer or layered for a more intense look. Available in: Tahitian Pearl, Golden Suede and Midnight.

Source: http://www.thepulsemag.com/wordpress/2013/05/05-13-pacifica-brings-sexy-back-to-natural-makeup

That Solar Palette posted here looks exciting though, and the packaging is lovely.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 21, 2013)

Haha I guess it takes commenting about it to push it through, I just got my email. It's funny, I found a typo...."your iron will ship" lol


----------



## Lolo22 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha I guess it takes commenting about it to push it through, I just got my email. It's funny, I found a typo...."your iron will ship" lol


YAY!  Mine says iron too lol.... I am pretty excited for those shadows!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 21, 2013)

I got one as well. Just looked up swatches and the bronze eye shadow looks beautiful !! Just hoping the bb cream works out alright.


----------



## Souly (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooooh, but so good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know if you like those Pacifica candles. I was thinking of picking one up on my last order, but decided not to. Love your Zoya haul! Is that Blaze on the right? If so, I hope you like it. It's definitely one of my favorite shades I've gotten from them!


 Yep - that's blaze. It's gorgeous. I'm in love w/ that whole ornate line. I love Pacifica's candles. They can be a little spendy but they burn clean and smell awesome.


----------



## cari12 (May 21, 2013)

Got an email back from CS and mine was one of the orders sent parcel post instead of priority so it should be here in another week or so. In the meantime, they gave me a code for an extra $10 off that stacked with the other codes I was planning to use on my next order. SCORE. 

I placed a 2nd order and got the Great Face value collection while it was still on sale (the face cream, face wash &amp; coconut water cleansing wipes for $25 - I didn't really need another face cleanser but considering the face cream alone is $20, it was too good of a deal to pass up), a color quench lip tint in Vanilla hibiscus, an Island vanilla body wash &amp; tahitian gardenia mini body butter and then samples of sandalwood, malibu lemon blossom, and california jasmine star. Plus the free BB cream sample too. 

I am totally set for nice smelling stuff and face stuff for the next several months at least. I'm also fairly certain my bank account access will be cut off by my husband after this - but at least I'll smell pretty ;-)


----------



## cari12 (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the BB cream sample yet? I was curious if it was the 0.34oz "deluxe sample" size or not


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an email back from CS and mine was one of the orders sent parcel post instead of priority so it should be here in another week or so. In the meantime, they gave me a code for an extra $10 off that stacked with the other codes I was planning to use on my next order. SCORE.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha me too!  "I may be poor, but I smell great!"  Between the luminizing body butter, island vanilla body butter/roll on, and the waikiki pikake rollerball, I'm going to smell AMAZING for the next few months (btw, can't wait to layer the luminizer and pikake scents... coconut jasmine anyone?) 



> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the BB cream sample yet? I was curious if it was the 0.34oz "deluxe sample" size or not


 The seafoam sample was pretty large, and the website describes it as a "deluxe size sample", so I'm pretty sure that's the one! Yay!

"_Get a FREE BB Cream deluxe sized sample with any $25 order through 5/31/13. Use code: ALIGHT at checkout"_


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 21, 2013)

Eek...lots of bad reviews on the BB cream...every blog I have looked at says it's not good stuff.


----------



## Souly (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the BB cream sample yet? I was curious if it was the 0.34oz "deluxe sample" size or not


 I got mine today. It's .34oz


----------



## latinafeminista (May 21, 2013)

> I got mine today. It's .34oz


 Would love to know what you think of the bb cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the BB cream sample yet? I was curious if it was the 0.34oz "deluxe sample" size or not


I got the BB cream and it's a deluxe sample.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eek...lots of bad reviews on the BB cream...every blog I have looked at says it's not good stuff.


 I read a lot of them... amusingly enough, the *one* good review had the same skin type as me (combo skin, light with pink/red undertones).

But hey, nothing can be worse than the UD BB cream, right?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 21, 2013)

See I'm totally in the minority but I LOVE the UD BB cream. It makes my skin look amazing. I bought the skin 79 sampler recently to try that in comparison and I still love the UD more.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 21, 2013)

I finally got to sniff all of my fragrance samples today. Unfortunately only one was a winner for me - loved the Tibetan Mountain temple, everything else gave me insta-headache.  I also caught a very "nutty" note from the vast majority of the solid samples, so i'm wondering if it's just me, maybe the carrier oil for the solid perfume, or if the regular roller ball perfumes have the same off-note.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 21, 2013)

> I went to Target and saw their Pacifica stuff but they were sold out of most of it. I REALLY want the face wash!!! Â


 The first time I ever found Pacifica in my Target was January. They had all the Tuscan Blood Orange products and the Coconut face wipes. Those were all they carried at first. They restocked atvthe beginning of May and now they carry like everything in every scent Pacifica makes. But 90% of it is sold out. It was there, I didn't have the money to buy it right that second, I went back 2 days later for the Tuscan Blood Orange body butter, and the whole display was empty. :-(


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was bad!
> 
> ...






 nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pacifica just put this up on their FB.... MUST HAVE...
> 
> ...


 I need this!


----------



## kira685 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got to sniff all of my fragrance samples today. Unfortunately only one was a winner for me - loved the Tibetan Mountain temple, everything else gave me insta-headache.  I also caught a very "nutty" note from the vast majority of the solid samples, so i'm wondering if it's just me, maybe the carrier oil for the solid perfume, or if the regular roller ball perfumes have the same off-note.


 I felt the same way at first and was soo disappointed.. but last night I actually put one of the stinky ones (lotus garden) on my wrist and it smelled MUCH better.. maybe they'll be less irritating on your skin?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 22, 2013)

Not sure if you all know this, but click LIKE on FaceBook for pacifica and go to enter Friday's Fragrance giveaway for Pacifica. They will give you an option to follow on Twitter and tweet something for more entries. This is the link generated to enter the contest. I *think* they are every Friday. 

https://www.facebook.com/PacificaPerfume?sk=app_152045414852131

I know it looks weird, but it should work to take you to the giveaway page on FB with all the options. 

(Hi!  I came in and swapped out the URL - the one you had posted was a tiny/shortened URL, which isn't allowed per TOS.  Just wanted to get in there and fix it for you.  Thanks! -magicalmom)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm itching to make another order but I really should wait until I get my original order to see if I want to get big sizes of the samples I ordered! I've got probably 5  codes stacked up...taking off $36, plus free shipping, plus 3 free items...all for $49! Plus, I just sold something on ebay for 25...so I'd *really* only be out of pocket about $25 for a $90 order! *twitch twitch*


 *twitch twitch* BOOM!

Quantity Product Unit Price *Total Price*
1 0062004 - Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Bronzing Body Butter 2oz $7.00 $7.00 1 0062002 - Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Luminizing Body Butter 2oz $7.00 $7.00 1 0050058 - Gold Collection Soy Candle Gift Set - Bestsellers $45.00 $45.00 1 0057043 - Malibu Lemon Blossom Solid Perfume $9.00 $9.00 1 0030101 - Sea Foam Complete Face Wash $11.00 $11.00 1 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 $7.00 1 0031105 - Alight Multi-Mineral BB Cream-SAMPLE SIZE $0.00 $0.00 1 0057114 - French Lilac Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057122 - Mediterranean Fig Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00 1 0057132 - Spanish Amber Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00     Products Subtotal:  $88.00     IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$14.20     10% Off for Completing Order: -$5.68     $10 Customer Care for Shipping Delays: -$10.00     Free 5-7 Day Ground Shipping: $0.00     Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00     Total: $51.12


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm itching to make another order but I really should wait until I get my original order to see if I want to get big sizes of the samples I ordered! I've got probably 5  codes stacked up...taking off $36, plus free shipping, plus 3 free items...all for $49! Plus, I just sold something on ebay for 25...so I'd *really* only be out of pocket about $25 for a $90 order! *twitch twitch*
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if you all know this, but click LIKE on FaceBook for pacifica and go to enter Friday's Fragrance giveaway for Pacifica. They will give you an option to follow on Twitter and tweet something for more entries. This is the link generated to enter the contest. I *think* they are every Friday.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, thanks! That was some crazy looking URL. I copied and pasted it and then I tried it to make sure it worked. I had never seen such a weird configuration without a dot com in it ??????????????


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 22, 2013)

Emailed them, and they looked into it and said mine was of about 75 that got sent through parcel post. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Slightly irritated since that means no tracking info, but I will be more irritated if it doesn't come by Friday- I'm going on vacation and ordered some stuff specifically to bring with me.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 22, 2013)

^^ mine was one of those too...shipped last Monday and finally got it today. ETA: WOW! I just placed my second order at 5am and it just shipped! Hopefully it comes quicker than my last one lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 22, 2013)

Order #1


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Order #1


 How is the reed diffuser? Ive been thinking to place another order...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Order #1


 Oooh I ordered that Island Vanilla set in my second order!!! I'm so glad you love the lip quench that came with it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Order #1


 Nice haul!


----------



## cari12 (May 23, 2013)

Yay! My 2nd order should be here on Saturday (assuming they send it the right way this time). Still waiting on my first. It left Seattle on the 16th and it's around 8-9 days on average from there when it goes by barge, so that may show up Saturday as well. It would be awesome to get them both on the same day, holy Pacifica overload! 

Love seeing pics of all your hauls. I bet Pacifica got a TON of Ipsy business this month. I'm glad they are going to team up with Ipsy again in the future, though for the sake of my wallet I hope it's not til July or August ;-)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 23, 2013)

That's strange that you said your paccifica vanilla body butter was not sealed neither was mine. I ordered a few  body butter and they were all sealed. I don't know what to do should I call them or just let it go. I feel creepy using it its partially empty. yick


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's strange that you said your paccifica vanilla body butter was not sealed neither was mine. I ordered a few  body butter and they were all sealed. I don't know what to do should I call them or just let it go. I feel creepy using it its partially empty. yick


 Someone contacted them (Magicalmom I think) and they said it was old and new packaging....older = no seal, newer = seal. There was also some discussion on the Ipsy thread about the bottles appearing half empty, but I believe the correct amount is there, it's just a huge tube for the amount of lotion we get. If I had a kitchen scale, I'm sure it would weigh at least 2.5oz, which is how much product is supposed to be in the tube according to the label.

I was just throwing my findings in to support things we had already noticed and discussed at length on the Ipsy thread, not complaining about my findings. Just to be clear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

BTW, I am really loving Tibetan Mountain Temple. It reminds me of the tattoo shop I used to work in when I was 18....that place always reeked of patchouli to cover the pot smell LOL! Good times!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone contacted them (Magicalmom I think) and they said it was old and new packaging....older = no seal, newer = seal. There was also some discussion on the Ipsy thread about the bottles appearing half empty, but I believe the correct amount is there, it's just a huge tube for the amount of lotion we get. If I had a kitchen scale, I'm sure it would weigh at least 2.5oz, which is how much product is supposed to be in the tube according to the label.
> 
> ...


 Twas me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They actually sent me a replacement vanilla body butter, but that was the old packaging with no seal, too, and only *slighty* fuller than the first tube I had. haha, oh well! It doesn't look USED, so that is the important thing, I suppose. I think it is the right amount of actual product, too. I have a three oz. lotion I use at night and that tube is about the same size as these 2.5 oz ones. So as far as the actual LOTION inside it, I do think we have the right amount. It's just a little odd that they use such large tubes for the amount of product that is in it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 23, 2013)

> Yes, twas she!Â
> 
> 
> 
> I do also remember someone saying that their *new* packaging is foil sealed... which makes me think that they got rid of a lot of the older packaging by sending it to Ipsy.


 I never opened my ipsy Tuscan blood from a few months ago (its on my trade list), still have it and it's foil sealed, so they didn't necessarily get rid of their old stuff with ipsy.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2013)

> > Yes, twas she!Â
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 I wonder when the switch came at their manufacturing facility. Before January, I know, but I want to know how old the "old" stuff is and why they're selling and sampling a random mix of old and new instead of just getting rid of the old first.


----------



## princess2010 (May 23, 2013)

I love the Sea Foam face wash. It smells so good!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Sea Foam face wash. It smells so good!


 Good to know! I have some on the way based on all the good things I have heard about it.

The vanilla reed diffuser is working great! I got the smaller one, 4oz, so it's not good for a big area, but In my office it's nice! Not too strong, but when you walk in you can really smell the light vanilla scent. Very happy with it.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 24, 2013)

Got tracking for the ipsyme wanderlust set...but sigh, it's coming DHL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My Pacifica order should be here Wednesday to tie me over, I can wait to check everything out.


----------



## MissTrix (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got tracking for the ipsyme wanderlust set...but sigh, it's coming DHL
> 
> 
> ...


 Ugh. Ipsy needs to drop DHL like a bad habit. I'm hoping they will since there seemed to be an abundance of shipping issues with the May bags.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 25, 2013)

Pacifica is wonderful my package was lost for a week or so and I called them and they gave me a full 40 dollar refund plus a credit of 10 dollars for my next purchase.( code was pacifica10 ) you can try it might work. They also told me If the package comes I can just keep the items.  It came eventually which means I got everything for free.


----------



## cari12 (May 25, 2013)

My Pacifica stuff keeps getting more and more delayed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still waiting on my 1st order from almost two weeks ago and my 2nd order was supposed to come today but got pushed back to next week. Not Pacifica's fault but I'm still bummed these are taking so long - my Ipsy bags sent from GA and KY with the DH(snai)L got up here faster than my Pacifica USPS from OR  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pacifica is wonderful my package was lost for a week or so and I called them and they gave me a full 40 dollar refund plus a credit of 10 dollars for my next purchase.( code was pacifica10 ) you can try it might work. They also told me If the package comes I can just keep the items.  It came eventually which means I got everything for free.


 That's amazing. I hope my packages show up soon but I'm really starting to think my 1st order got lost in the USPS mix-up, even with the slower method it should've been here by now. I'm planning to call them on Tuesday. 

They gave me the Pacifica10 code when I emailed about my 1st order earlier this week and it stacks with other codes (so I used it to place my 2nd order which also seems to be taking the slowest route possible now)


----------



## award04 (May 25, 2013)

I love that they will stack the discount/promo codes. So- big question- does anyone have a list of working codes? And have people still been getting the discount code for 10% off if you don't purchase with a full basket? I'm waiting to see if I get that before placing my order. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love that they will stack the discount/promo codes. So- big question- does anyone have a list of working codes? And have people still been getting the discount code for 10% off if you don't purchase with a full basket? I'm waiting to see if I get that before placing my order. Thanks


 beauty20 (20% off)

freequench25 (free sugar fig lip quench with a $25+ purchase - one time use only)

alight (free deluxe BB cream sample with $25+ purchase - assuming one time use only)

pacifica10 ($10 off order)

Then the 10% off for completing your order. Only for first time customers, you have to create an account when you're checking out and then not complete it and shut out the window and wait. It can take a couple hours to get your code and its a randomized alphanumeric code and is one time use only as well. 

Also if you are military (or your spouse is) you can sign up for an account on Troop Swap and they also have an extra code (one time use only there too).


----------



## award04 (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 25, 2013)

pacifica

pacifica10

freequench25

beauty20

freeship25

I used them all together...


----------



## award04 (May 25, 2013)

It hasn't worked for me so far. But I'm gonna try again later. And hope for my 10% off my basket.


----------



## JennG315 (May 25, 2013)

I tried using "freeship25" but it doesn't seem to work? Has it expired?


----------



## award04 (May 25, 2013)

I think it is expired. I will be placing my order later today and I will try to use it and report back.


----------



## angiepang1e (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried using "freeship25" but it doesn't seem to work? Has it expired?


 Yes, that code expired so its now $50 for free shipping (after discounts though).  All the other codes cari12 posted are usable though.  I picked up quite a few things for almost 50% off!

Edit to add: THANK YOU CARI12 for the codes ;]  You rock!

Did anyone receive the BB cream yet?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 25, 2013)

Don't forget code ALIGHT for a free BB cream sample, I believe for orders over $25.....I think that one's still active.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried using "freeship25" but it doesn't seem to work? Has it expired?


 As far as I know, that was for Mother's day weekend...that's when I used it. Orders over $50 ship free...and you get two free solid perfume samples!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 25, 2013)

It's interesting to follow my package on it's trip across the country from OR to TX lol Due in on Wednesday, hurry up Wednesday!

Location Date Local Time Activity Trinidad, CO, United States 05/25/2013 7:15 A.M. Arrival Scan Commerce City, CO, United States 05/25/2013 3:39 A.M. Departure Scan Commerce City, CO, United States 05/24/2013 11:30 P.M. Arrival Scan Salt Lake City, UT, United States 05/24/2013 12:19 A.M. Departure Scan Salt Lake City, UT, United States 05/23/2013 9:23 P.M. Arrival Scan Hermiston, OR, United States 05/23/2013 7:31 A.M. Departure Scan   05/23/2013 4:54 A.M. Arrival Scan Portland, OR, United States 05/23/2013 1:23 A.M. Departure Scan Portland, OR, United States 05/22/2013 6:59 P.M. Origin Scan United States 05/22/2013 6:24 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 25, 2013)

The freeship  code is expired



> Originally Posted by *award04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is expired. I will be placing my order later today and I will try to use it and report back.


----------



## acostakk (May 27, 2013)

> Yes, that code expired so its now $50 for free shipping (after discounts though). Â All the other codes cari12 posted are usable though. Â I picked up quite a few things for almost 50% off! Edit to add: THANK YOU CARI12 for the codes ;] Â You rock! Did anyone receive the BB cream yet?


 I ordered the BB cream a while back. I've used it 5 or 6 times and just not loving it. I'm definitely on the fair end of the spectrum and it looks scary dark coming out of the tube. Fotunately it tones down to a decent match on. It offers more coverage than the L'Oreal Magic I usually use. I'm one of the odd minority that doesn't really have a lot to cover up (I know. I'll shut up now), so I find it too heavy. And definitely too "dewey" of a finish. It might work for someone with dry skin issues. If you have oily skin I think it'd be a hot mess. Trying to figure what to do with the rest of this tube.


----------



## JennG315 (May 27, 2013)

> As far as I know, that was for Mother's day weekend...that's when I used it. Orders over $50 ship free...and you get two free solid perfume samples! Thank you!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 28, 2013)

Okay ladies,don't mind the toilet. Lol. I'm so classy. This is truly the best picture because about two seconds later I straight up hulk smashed the packaging to smell my pretties. Anyway, I just received my HUGE haul from Pacifica. I stacked all the coupons and got all of this for $60. Woot woot! -Malibu Lemon Blossom value collection -Hawaiian Ruby Guava value collection -Tuscan Blood Orange take me there set( OMG, smells amazeballs and comes with a GIANT lip quench)(buy it!) -Island Vanilla mini body butter(since I have two of the roll ons from Ipsy)(didnt have silver tab, appears full) -Coconut Luminizing mini body butter (I recieved the bronzing one from Ipsy so I wanted this too) -Sugared Fig lip quench(yummy) FREEBIE -Alight BB cream sample (great texture, has a lovely shimmer, extremely light coverage) FREEBIE -Indian Coconut Nectar solid perfum sample FREEBIE -Tuscan Blood Orange solid perfume sample FREEBIE I'm seriously in love with everything. It's now 11:46 here and I'll finally be taking a shower. I've been waiting all morning for my package to arrive so that I could shower myself with deliciousness.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2013)

> Okay ladies,don't mind the toilet. Lol. I'm so classy. This is truly the best picture because about two seconds later I straight up hulk smashed the packaging to smell my pretties. Anyway, I just received my HUGE haul from Pacifica. I stacked all the coupons and got all of this for $60. Woot woot! -Malibu Lemon Blossom value collection -Hawaiian Ruby Guava value collection -Tuscan Blood Orange take me there set( OMG, smells amazeballs and comes with a GIANT lip quench)(buy it!) -Island Vanilla mini body butter(since I have two of the roll ons from Ipsy)(didnt have silver tab, appears full) -Coconut Luminizing mini body butter (I recieved the bronzing one from Ipsy so I wanted this too) -Sugared Fig lip quench(yummy) FREEBIE -Alight BB cream sample (great texture, has a lovely shimmer, extremely light coverage) FREEBIE -Indian Coconut Nectar solid perfum sample FREEBIE -Tuscan Blood Orange solid perfume sample FREEBIE I'm seriously in love with everything. It's now 11:46 here and I'll finally be taking a shower. I've been waiting all morning for my package to arrive so that I could shower myself with deliciousness.


 I can't see your picture, but it sounds like an awesome haul!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 28, 2013)

> I can't see your picture, but it sounds like an awesome haul!


 Weird, I couldn't see it on my ipad(that's what I uploaded from) but I can see it on my phone.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your Pacifica haul looks wonderful.  I'm trying not to order, but all those freebies and the discounts are just really hard to resist.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 28, 2013)

> Your Pacifica haul looks wonderful.Â  I'm trying not to order, but all those freebies and the discounts are just really hard to resist.


 I know! I'm so tempted to buy the Tuscan Wanderlust set now. I'm drooling over it.


----------



## JC327 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 28, 2013)

Punch me in the face! I just bought the Tuscan Wanderlust Set!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Punch me in the face! I just bought the Tuscan Wanderlust Set!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 29, 2013)

STILL impatiently waiting for my order placed 5/15..... Kind of annoyed !!


----------



## cari12 (May 29, 2013)

Got my 2nd order today!





I love the great face collection (the face wash, night &amp; day cream &amp; coconut water cleansing wipes). I just used those to wash my face and everything smells and feels amazing. Ordered the Island Vanilla body wash &amp; Tahitian Gardenia body butter because I loved the roller ball scents so much. I'll give the BB cream &amp; lip quench a try tomorrow. My 3 samples were sandalwood, malibu lemon blossom &amp; california jasmine star. At first impression they were just okay but I layered the sandalwood under the california jasmine and I'm loving how that smells. 

And holy woah is the packaging gorgeous on all this. I'm having a really hard time tossing the boxes the lip quench &amp; face cream came in! I want to display it all! 

Still thinking my 1st order got lost in the USPS shuffle. Waiting to hear back from them about what they'll do, especially since it's now been about 2 weeks and it was supposed to be here 11 days ago. Hopefully they can resend the products because I was really looking forward to everything coming!


----------



## cari12 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> STILL impatiently waiting for my order placed 5/15..... Kind of annoyed !!


 Glad I'm not the only one. I placed my first order on the 11th and haven't had any updates on it in 2 weeks. I've been emailing with them and waiting (somewhat) patiently but I'm ready to ask for a refund or if they'd re-send the exact order if it doesn't show up by Friday (giving it a few extra days from the holiday weekend and variables in shipping delays). Hope ours both show up soon!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 29, 2013)

I think the coconut wipes sting my eyes.. I am having a really hard time accepting it so I keep trying to find other causes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (May 29, 2013)

Two more days to take advantage of ipsy's beauty20 code. The temptation is just sooo strong. That Malibu Lemon Blossom set is really calling to me. &gt;_&lt;


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 29, 2013)

My second order just arrived, along with my BB order, and my replacement Ipsy bag!

Pics later, I have hours of online job training to complete before I sit down and play with my goodies as a reward


----------



## LindaD (May 29, 2013)

There's an extra 25% off on a few things (including that amazing-looking body scrub) until the end of the month: http://www.pacificaperfume.com/25-brooks-summer-faves-very-limited-time

Oh, and it looks like the Thai Lemongrass solid perfume is also in this sale, but it's not on that page for some reason, so maybe there are actually a few more things on sale that we're not seeing there.

And I haven't tested it out, but this sale should also stack with our other codes because it looks like the body butter sale in your shopping cart.


----------



## LindaD (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the coconut wipes sting my eyes.. I am having a really hard time accepting it so I keep trying to find other causes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There's tiny print on the package that says, "Common Sense Caution: Avoid contact with eyes." I thought these were supposed to be like makeup wipes, but I guess they're actually supposed to be a substitute for washing your face.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

*My Pacifica Haul *​  ​ 

​  ​ *2 Orders*​ *20 Items Total (30 if counting individual candles and set items)*​ *Total $139.00 Before discount codes*​ *Minus $56.76 In Discount Codes*​ *Free Shipping On Both Orders*​ *5 Free Samples*​ *Total Paid = $82.24*​  ​ Gold Collection Soy Candle Gift Set, Island Vanilla Reed Diffuser, Sea Foam Complete Face Wash, Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Luminizing Body Butter 2oz, Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Bronzing Body Butter 2oz, Island Vanilla Take Me There Set, Alight Multi-Mineral BB Cream-SAMPLE SIZE, Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig x2, Malibu Lemon Blossom Solid Perfume, Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample, Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample, Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample, Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample, Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample, Mexican Cocoa Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample, French Lilac Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample, Mediterranean Fig Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample, Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample, Spanish Amber Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

 ​  ​  ​  ​


----------



## LindaD (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Pacifica Haul *​  ​
> 
> ...


Wow, great haul!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, great haul!
> Thanks! I'm very happy with everything, money well spent!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 30, 2013)

FINALLY placing my order today! 





1Ã— Wanderlust Perfume Roll-On Trio $24.00
1Ã— Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00
1Ã— Sea Foam Complete Face Wash $11.00
1Ã— California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Luminizing Body Butter 2oz $7.00
1Ã— Alight Multi-Mineral BB Cream-SAMPLE SIZE $0.00
1Ã— French Lilac Mini Body Butter Tube $7.00
1Ã— Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Bronzing Body Butter 2oz $7.00
1Ã— Malibu Lemon Blossom Value Collection $35.00
1Ã— Lotus Garden Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00
1Ã— Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00
*Discount:*
$42.76
*Total:*
*$59.24*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

Pacifica Haul #2!



Coconut Crushed Pearl Lotion (I love it! I smell like a coconut cupcake and shine like a Twilight vampire!) Island Vanilla Take Me There Set Waikiki Pikake Rollerball Free Stuff: Alight BB Cream (It's shimmery! So weird!) Lotus Garden Sample Tin (I like it. I'm going to try layering it)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 30, 2013)

> Pacifica Haul #2!
> 
> 
> 
> Coconut Crushed Pearl Lotion (I love it! I smell like a coconut cupcake and shine like a Twilight vampire!) Island Vanilla Take Me There Set Waikiki Pikake Rollerball Free Stuff: Alight BB Cream (It's shimmery! So weird!) Lotus Garden Sample Tin (I like it. I'm going to try layering it)


 I'm so happy that I'm not the only one who enjoys sparkling as if I were a vamp. Oh dreamy Edward Cullen daze!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 30, 2013)

> FINALLY placing my order today!Â
> 
> 
> 
> $24.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Sea Foam Complete Face Wash $11.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Luminizing Body Butter 2oz $7.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Alight Multi-Mineral BB Cream-SAMPLE SIZE $0.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— French Lilac Mini Body Butter Tube $7.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Bronzing Body Butter 2oz $7.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Malibu Lemon Blossom Value Collection $35.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Lotus Garden Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 [/TR] [TR] *Discount:* $42.76 [/TR] [TR] *Total:* *$59.24* [/TR]


 You'll love the Malibu Lemon blossom set. The fragrance literally lasted all day. Yum yum yum!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 30, 2013)

Finally received my order!  So much good stuff!! Here's my thoughts on everything:

*Tuscan Blood Orange Body Butter 8oz*.- You guys were so right about how awesome this scent is! I seriously want every product this comes in!!  Such a well rounded citrus with a delicious orange smell.  I think the raspberries in it are what makes it sweeter smelling.

*Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter 8oz*.-  To me this smells like your typical coconut sunscreen lotions, but I dont totally mind that lol.

*California Star Jasmine Body Wash 8oz*.- Wow this stuff is so fragrant and lathers up amazingly! I honestly have no idea what jasmine smells like but I got it after someone said it would be a good hair smell.  To me it smells like citronella mixed with lemons and oranges! I dont love the scent, but I think it would be a great morning shower scent because its so fragrant.  This is the only shower gel I got and I really want all of them after trying this one.

*Coconut Crushed Pearl bronzing body butter 2oz*.- Same scent as the Indian Coconut.  Has a subtle gold/bronze shimmer and a VERY subtle bronzing color to it.  I am a bronzer-aholic and I would probably put this over another bronzer or do several layers of it.

*Nerola Orange Blossom candle 3oz*.-  Very fragrant and smells like flowers.  I usually think floral candles remind me of my grandmother, but this smells like young hip flowers lol cleaner and more modern I guess.  I am scared to burn it because it's so cute, but I really want more candles now.

*Color Quench Lip tints*- Sugared Fig was free and smells awesome, exactly like a sugared fig lol. The Vanilla Hibiscus just has that waxy lip balm scent. The balms are very moisturizing and long lasting! I need them all haha.

*Brazillian Mango Soap 6oz*.- I cant stop smelling this its so good! It definitely smells like grapefruit but the mango sweetens it up a bit so it's not that eye-watering grapefruit smell.

*Alight BB Cream (sample)*- It comes out looking way too dark but it did adjust to my skin tone.  I think it did slightly even me out, but the coverage is more sheer than the BB cream I currently use.  I also think it made me look yellower (I have pink undertones), so I may give it one more try but I don't think it's for me.

*Sample fragrance tins*- Waikiki Pikake smells exactly like lilacs to me.  The Island Vanilla is a very floral vanilla and is nice and light.  The Mexican Cocoa I was very hesitant to get this but its probably one of my favorites out of everything! You can really smell the cloves, nutmeg, cinnamon and cocoa. Probably better for fall/winter but smells so delicious!

I really REALLY want to place another order now!! I dont need more of anything but I loved the lip balms and shower gel soo much, plus I'd really like to get a product in the Mexican Cocoa too.  I might hold out since it seems we may see Pacifica in our ipsy bags again (hello more codes!) and my ipsyme Wanderlust set will be here this weekend too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 30, 2013)

OMG CANDLE HEAVEN!!







> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Pacifica Haul *​  ​
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (May 30, 2013)

Ohmygosh I love a good deal!

Quantity Product Unit Price *Total Price*
1 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 $7.00 1 0062627 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Blood Orange $7.00 $7.00 1 0050084 - Great Face Value Collection (Limited Edition) $25.00 $25.00 1 0049027 - Tuscan Blood Orange Mini Body Butter Tube $7.00 $7.00 1 0049014 - French Lilac Mini Body Butter Tube $7.00 $7.00 1 0001412 - French Lilac Soy Candle 3 OZ $6.00 $6.00 1 0003612 - Waikiki Pikake Soy Candle 3 OZ $6.00 $6.00 1 0062002 - Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Luminizing Body Butter 2oz $7.00 $7.00 1 0031105 - Alight Multi-Mineral BB Cream-SAMPLE SIZE $0.00 $0.00 1 0053024 - Tahitian Gardenia Body Butter Tube $15.00 $15.00 1 0004312 - Malibu Lemon Blossom Soy Candle 3 OZ $6.00 $6.00 1 0057143 - Malibu Lemon Blossom Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00 1 0057136 - Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00     Products Subtotal:  $93.00     10% Off for Completing Order: -$5.28     IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$14.10     Body Butter Sale: -$2.20     Body Butter Sale: -$1.40     25% Off Brook's Summer Faves : -$5.50     Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00     Free 5-7 Day Ground Shipping: $0.00     $10 Customer Care for Shipping Delays: -$10.00     Total: $47.52


----------



## cari12 (May 30, 2013)

Yay! 1st order is FINALLY up here and out for delivery!


----------



## cari12 (May 30, 2013)

My 1st order haul! (Finally! Lol!)





And my entire Pacifica stash. Including both my recent orders and the Tuscan Blood Orange mini body butter &amp; Tahitian Gardenia and Island Vanilla rollers from Ipsy bags. 





I think I'm set for awhile. Or at least until they release more stuff next month ;-)


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Pacifica Haul *​  ​
> 
> ...







 great haul!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 1st order haul! (Finally! Lol!)
> 
> ...


 Amazing!  Haha I was looking at ALL my Pacifica stuff and I'm like well.... guess I don't need any more lotion for a few years!  But seriously, go you!  So many pretties!

But I still want that palette they're putting out next month!!!


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pacifica Haul #2!
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally received my order!  So much good stuff!! Here's my thoughts on everything:
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohmygosh I love a good deal!
> 
> ...


 Great deal!


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 1st order haul! (Finally! Lol!)
> 
> ...


 Wow everyone is posting amazing hauls.


----------



## princess2010 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the coconut wipes sting my eyes.. I am having a really hard time accepting it so I keep trying to find other causes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They sting my eyes too!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There's tiny print on the package that says, "Common Sense Caution: Avoid contact with eyes." I thought these were supposed to be like makeup wipes, but I guess they're actually supposed to be a substitute for washing your face.


Thanks for this! I haven't tried mine out yet but I would have definitely would have used them on my eyes!


----------



## MUfiend (May 30, 2013)

I think I'm being punished for using the shipping delay coupon code - my shipping hasn't moved since I ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My Pacifica Haul *​  ​
> 
> ...


WOW! Great haul! Are you gifting the candles or keeping for yourself? Would love to hear how fragrant they are burning!

Also, jealous you have gotten your Ipsy bag. STILL waiting on mine.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohmygosh I love a good deal!
> 
> ...


Your discounts are almost as many lines as your products!!


----------



## cari12 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your discounts are almost as many lines as your products!!


 I know right?! Feeling so good about that purchase, can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Everything is mineeeeee muaahahaha! Ahem, the candles are nice....they give just enough scent without being overpowering or too faint to smell.  I have been burning these small ones in a bedroom sized room and they are great! The reed diffuser is good, just not for a really large room. I'm very pleased to report that I love every single scent that I have smelled from Pacifica, really really nice stuff. (FYI, I am totally jealous of the order above with the %20, %10, AND %25 off! What a haul!!!)
> 
> ...


I think I am definitely gonna place a candle order! I ordered a few of the sample tins on my first order so I know which scents I really want more of.


----------



## lorizav (May 30, 2013)

I contacted Pacifica today about not receiving my order yet and learned that over 90 of our orders were sent to the wrong receiving Post Ofifice and are now slowly being sorted out. A very nice customer service rep apologized and gave me a code for my next order so I suggest contacting them if your order is missing in action


----------



## latinafeminista (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So jelly of that extra 25% off! What type of code was that? (generic or exclusive?)


 It was just automatically deducted, I didn't need to put a code in.  It's for everything in this link: 

http://www.pacificaperfume.com/brooks-summer-faves


----------



## ashleyanner (May 30, 2013)

Quantity Product Unit Price *Total Price*
1 0057105 - Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057138 - Sandalwood Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057112 - Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057136 - Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057133 - California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057137 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057103 - Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057132 - Spanish Amber Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057143 - Malibu Lemon Blossom Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057127 - Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 $7.00 1 0068012 - Indian Coconut Nectar Body Wash $10.00 $10.00 1 0031105 - Alight Multi-Mineral BB Cream-SAMPLE SIZE $0.00 $0.00 1 0094512 - Indian Coconut Nectar Natural Soap $6.00 $6.00 1 0062004 - Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Bronzing Body Butter 2oz $7.00 $7.00 1 0057122 - Mediterranean Fig Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00 1 0057126 - Persian Rose Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00     Products Subtotal:  $50.00     10% Off for Completing Order: -$3.20
    Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00
    IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$8.00
    $10 Customer Care for Shipping Delays: -$10.00
    5-7 Day Ground Shipping: $5.95
    Total: $27.75  
 
 

Just placed my order...

I'm sure I could have gotten away with not ordering so much and still being able to use all of the discount codes, but I honestly got tired of looking at everything haha.  And I wanted to try most of the solid perfumes.  Yay for stackable codes.  



  Boo for not having enough patience to end up with free shipping.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaD (May 31, 2013)

Anyone having trouble ordering? For some reason, even though I have $53 worth of stuff in my cart after all the discounts, the free shipping option doesn't show up for me, just the discounted 2-3 day shipping, overnight shipping, and discounted overnight shipping.


----------



## kira685 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone having trouble ordering? For some reason, even though I have $53 worth of stuff in my cart after all the discounts, the free shipping option doesn't show up for me, just the discounted 2-3 day shipping, overnight shipping, and discounted overnight shipping.


 Happened to me too yesterday.. I took it as a sign that I shouldn't order more stuff lol I HATE paying for shipping!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There's tiny print on the package that says, "Common Sense Caution: Avoid contact with eyes." I thought these were supposed to be like makeup wipes, but I guess they're actually supposed to be a substitute for washing your face.


 Wow really?  That's kind of insulting!  Guess I don't have any common sense.. psh.


----------



## lissa1307 (May 31, 2013)

oh darn i didnt know about the free shipping code before i ordered, i coulda ordered sooner!!!....boo,lol

i did get the free lip tint, a free sample cause i ordered more than $25,ordered a body butter on sale, and got 20% off

guess thats ok...i woulda liked free shipping though...

Quantity Product Unit Price *Total Price*
1 0057108 - Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057103 - Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057143 - Malibu Lemon Blossom Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057122 - Mediterranean Fig Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057104 - Mexican Cocoa Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057127 - Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0049012 - Indian Coconut Nectar Mini Body Butter Tube $7.00 $7.00 1 0057137 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057201 - Lotus Garden Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057105 - Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 $7.00 1 0057133 - California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00     Products Subtotal:  $32.00     IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$4.86     Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00     Body Butter Sale: -$0.70     5-7 Day Ground Shipping: $5.95     Total: $25.39  ​


----------



## lissa1307 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quantity Product Unit Price *Total Price*
> 1 0057105 - Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057138 - Sandalwood Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057112 - Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057136 - Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057133 - California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057137 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057103 - Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057132 - Spanish Amber Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057143 - Malibu Lemon Blossom Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057127 - Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 $7.00 1 0068012 - Indian Coconut Nectar Body Wash $10.00 $10.00 1 0031105 - Alight Multi-Mineral BB Cream-SAMPLE SIZE $0.00 $0.00 1 0094512 - Indian Coconut Nectar Natural Soap $6.00 $6.00 1 0062004 - Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Bronzing Body Butter 2oz $7.00 $7.00 1 0057122 - Mediterranean Fig Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00 1 0057126 - Persian Rose Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00     Products Subtotal:  $50.00     10% Off for Completing Order: -$3.20
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad i'm not the only one who went overboard on the perfume samples,lol and not waiting long enough to get the shipping


 Haha...yeaaaahhh.  Seeing all listed like that looks a little crazy, but those were the only things I was really interested in.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha...yeaaaahhh.  Seeing all listed like that looks a little crazy, but those were the only things I was really interested in.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think the "free shipping for spending $25" code is over anyways, so you didn't miss out =)


----------



## lissa1307 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the "free shipping for spending $25" code is over anyways, so you didn't miss out =)


 yea it is, but if i had known i wouldve placed an order sooner...i hate shipping....lol


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 1, 2013)

my little box of happy came today.yay!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 1, 2013)

Ulta has Pacifica products on sale 20% off :  http://search.ulta.com/nav/brand/Pacifica/0


----------



## cari12 (Jun 1, 2013)

There's also an Ulta code for 20% off one item "RETAILMENOT20" that takes another 20% off the highest priced item in your cart. It knocks the cost of a "Take Me There" set down to $11 and some change  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Jun 1, 2013)

For those of you who bought candles, how do you like them? Are they nice and strong?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 2, 2013)

The Malibu Lemon Blossom value collection is now on sale for $30 and they added the mascara and eyeshadow quads.


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought some more of the travel size body butter at T.J. Maxx for $3.99. I saw lilac, coconut, and vanilla, and I got guava. The blood orange is still my favorite so far.


----------



## award04 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sleepykat- not sure where you live but in Las Vegas they have the exact same body butters at our TJ Maxx. Bought some last week to try Pacifica. I think they had some body wash too. I bought the lilac.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my little box of happy came today.yay!


 YAY!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 3, 2013)

NEW PALETTE OUT TODAY PLUS MASCARA!

http://www.pacificaperfume.com/eyes


----------



## lms1988 (Jun 3, 2013)

I placed an order with Pacifica this morning after having a ton of problems with their codes. I hate that their site doesn't always tell you what you can and cannot buy with the codes. I got the Total Beauty Code ($25 for $50) before I realized I couldn't use other codes with it (the free lip quench, my birthday reward code, and the one they send when you wait to checkout). You also can't buy samples with the Total Beauty Code, which seems silly to me. Anyways after 5 phone calls, I placed two orders so I could use all of my codes. I ordered:


14 sample solid perfumes
Sugared fig lip quench
Tuscan Blood Orange 3x3 pillar candle
Tuscan Blood Orange spray perfume
Mystical eye pallette.

Despite my initial frustration, I'm excited for my products. The lady I spoke was helpful- hopefully she didn't think I was too crazy for calling 5 times.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed an order with Pacifica this morning after having a ton of problems with their codes. I hate that their site doesn't always tell you what you can and cannot buy with the codes. I got the Total Beauty Code ($25 for $50) before I realized I couldn't use other codes with it (the free lip quench, my birthday reward code, and the one they send when you wait to checkout). You also can't buy samples with the Total Beauty Code, which seems silly to me. Anyways after 5 phone calls, I placed two orders so I could use all of my codes. I ordered:
> 
> ...


 You got a birthday code? Mine was a few weeks ago and they didn't send me one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 4, 2013)

I got a birthday code yesterday (one day after I placed my 3rd order by the way) and my birthday is in March, so they must be doing something wrong there...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 7, 2013)

Finally got my order today! 




 Already in love with all my Malibu Lemon Blossom stuff &amp; the French Lilac butter... I foresee a second order in my immediate future!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my order today!
> 
> ...


 Nice!!! I also received my (3rd!!) order from Pacifica two days ago, but instead of the Malibu lemon blossom perfume sample I requested, they included the French lilac sample (which I wouldn't mind at all since I love this perfume, but I really wanted to try the Malibu lemon blossom one after all the raving here). Does it smell exactly like lemons, or is it actually a floral scent? I really don't like lemon-citrusy perfumes, but if it is a floral scent with a salty summer breeze (like the description on the website) and just a hint of lemon it sounds like something I would love!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nice!!! I also received my (3rd!!) order from Pacifica two days ago, but instead of the Malibu lemon blossom perfume sample I requested, they included the French lilac sample (which I wouldn't mind at all since I love this perfume, but I really wanted to try the Malibu lemon blossom one after all the raving here). *Does it smell exactly like lemons, or is it actually a floral scent? I really don't like lemon-citrusy perfumes, but if it is a floral scent with a salty summer breeze (like the description on the website) and just a hint of lemon it sounds like something I would love!*


 No, it doesn't smell exactly like lemons, I would say their description is pretty spot on. It's def a florally, summery smell. I love it!


----------



## MUfiend (Jun 7, 2013)

> Nice!!! I also received my (3rd!!) order from Pacifica two days ago, but instead of the Malibu lemon blossom perfume sample I requested, they included the French lilac sample (which I wouldn't mind at all since I love this perfume, but I really wanted to try the Malibu lemon blossom one after all the raving here). Does it smell exactly like lemons, or is it actually a floral scent? I really don't like lemon-citrusy perfumes, but if it is a floral scent with a salty summer breeze (like the description on the website) and just a hint of lemon it sounds like something I would love!


Got my second order today! I'd say it's pretty even - floral and lemon. Strong florals are not my usual thing but I really liked this and I think it's because of the mix. It seems very fresh and summery. Refreshing is the word.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's also an Ulta code for 20% off one item "RETAILMENOT20" that takes another 20% off the highest priced item in your cart. It knocks the cost of a "Take Me There" set down to $11 and some change  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I really need to take my lazy self to Ulta tomorrow to see of they have the Malibu Lemon Blossom rollerball. I have 100 bonus points expiring in 2 days that I don't want to waste on shipping charges. There is also a Stila palette I'm hoping to find in store.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my order today!
> 
> ...


 Wow lots of goodies!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know what is going on with Pacifica but my order is taking FOREVER to get here. I ordered on the 28th and recieved shipping notice on the 29th. This is where is gets weird, tracking said it left Oregon and had an expected delivery date for the 1st. Well the 1st came and went so I called them, Rebecca told me that my package was going ground shipping so it would take longer. She also said that my tracking email wouldn't update because of that. So anyway, I checked my tracking and it shows the package going from Oregon then to Washington and then to another area of Washington. Also, the expected delivery date was the 6th. Still no package! No updates either. The silliest thing is, this is the smallest order I have made and it's taking the longest to get here. I'm getting slightly impatient.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 7, 2013)

I am a sad, sad girl.  My order came in last week...wasn't thinking and left it in my car after lunch.  Went back out after work and all of my tins of perfume samples were melted and slightly leaky.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They're sitting in my bathroom right now, unopened, because I'm pretty sure they're a mess.  At least I got to smell them before they went ka-put, right?


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a sad, sad girl.  My order came in last week...wasn't thinking and left it in my car after lunch.  Went back out after work and all of my tins of perfume samples were melted and slightly leaky.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They're sitting in my bathroom right now, unopened, because I'm pretty sure they're a mess.  At least I got to smell them before they went ka-put, right?


 Same thing happened to me with the ones I was most excited to try (Lemon and the Waikiki one) because I put them in my makeup bag so I would be able to use them whenever.. Accidentally left the bag in the car overnight, they turned into liquid (AND 3 of my NYX matte lipsticks melted). They resettled and are now solid again, but don't smell the same. Another excuse for an upcoming order lol


----------



## Souly (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a sad, sad girl.  My order came in last week...wasn't thinking and left it in my car after lunch.  Went back out after work and all of my tins of perfume samples were melted and slightly leaky.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They're sitting in my bathroom right now, unopened, because I'm pretty sure they're a mess.  At least I got to smell them before they went ka-put, right?


 Have you tried putting it in the fridge?


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same thing happened to me with the ones I was most excited to try (Lemon and the Waikiki one) because I put them in my makeup bag so I would be able to use them whenever.. Accidentally left the bag in the car overnight, they turned into liquid (AND 3 of my NYX matte lipsticks melted). They resettled and are now solid again, but don't smell the same. Another excuse for an upcoming order lol


 Ugh...stupid heat...haha.  And I agree about buying more!  I'll be near a Target tomorrow (yay! only have to drive TWO hours to get there), so I'm going to check to see if they carry any Pacifica at all.



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried putting it in the fridge?


 I haven't yet, but that's a pretty good idea.  They might have already set up by now, but if they're still too soft...I'll throw them in there.


----------



## LindaD (Jun 7, 2013)

My packages are taking forever to come as well. For some reason, one sat in Portland for four days before being sent to Federal Way, and the other one is still hanging out in Portland (when it had arrived on Monday!). The first was scheduled for delivery on June 1st, then the estimate changed to June 5th and still nothing. I was wondering if Pacifica was aware that they were paying for priority shipping when our packages were taking the ground route, but I guess they are.


----------



## LindaD (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know if this is the right place to put it, but the Solar Palettes are up! http://www.pacificaperfume.com/eyes/solar-palette

From the website:





The Solar Complete Mineral Palette is a full mineral palette with all you need to look naturally gorgeous. Complete Natural mineral palette with coconut water infused eye shadows, pressed mineral cheek powders, and coconut oil lip butters. Be natural by day and smokin' hot by night. Apply with a brush or finger tips.

Eye shades: Driftwood, Opal, Coral Sand, Mermaid, Golden Ray, and Treasure.

Cheek shades: Bronzed, Coral.

Lip Butter shades: Shell, Lava, and Beach Kiss.

$32.00


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2013)

I need that palette.  I may just put it on my birthday wish list! 





Also, I got the Alight BB Cream sample in my last order - and it is NOT a good BB cream on its own (for me, anyway).  The shade they sent me, which is also apparently the only shade they make, is too dark for my skin.  It's also shimmery.  And I have enough trouble with shiny summer skin!  However, I have found a good use for it!  

My "winter skin" makeup is the Missha BB Cream in #21 (SUPER-pale!).  I don't tan much, but I do get a little bit of color in the summer, and now my makeup is too light.  So I mix about 80% Missha with 20% Alight, and it's the perfect shade for me.  With the small percentage of Alight, the sparkle doesn't show, and now I don't have to buy an entirely different shade.

I'm not sure if this will help anyone, but I just thought I'd share!


----------



## lyndieonline (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to put it, but the Solar Palettes are up! http://www.pacificaperfume.com/eyes/solar-palette
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the Solar palette earlier this week thanks to your post.  It's supposed to be here today. I'll let you guys know what I think.


 Ooo can't wait to hear what you think, I'm eager to get my hands on this palette!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 21, 2013)

I was just on Pacifica's FB page and saw that the Solar Palette (along w 4 other items) will be 30% off for a week starting July 1st! Someone please double check and tell me I'm not hallucinating!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just on Pacifica's FB page and saw that the Solar Palette (along w 4 other items) will be 30% off for a week starting July 1st! Someone please double check and tell me I'm not hallucinating!


 You're not hallucinating!! I think I might be buying each of those five products that will be on sale, can't wait!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just on Pacifica's FB page and saw that the Solar Palette (along w 4 other items) will be 30% off for a week starting July 1st! Someone please double check and tell me I'm not hallucinating!


 I was just coming here to see if anyone had posted about it! Now I'm REALLY hoping for Pacifica in the July Ipsy bag so we can get another code too. But I'm definitely planning on getting that palette for sure!


----------



## cari12 (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh and the Alight BB cream is like my new favorite. It even knocked my previous fave, the UD Naked BB cream, down to 2nd favorite. It's the perfect shade for me this summer now that I've got a bit of a tan on my face. I'm not sure if I can justify buying a full size since I have my full size UD to get through but at 30% off I might just go for it since the UD works on me during the winter too.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and the Alight BB cream is like my new favorite. It even knocked my previous fave, the UD Naked BB cream, down to 2nd favorite. It's the perfect shade for me this summer now that I've got a bit of a tan on my face. I'm not sure if I can justify buying a full size since I have my full size UD to get through but at 30% off I might just go for it since the UD works on me during the winter too.


 It's been working really well for me too! I've definitely been reaching for it the most out of all my BB creams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad to hear others like it as well.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 26, 2013)

Tibetan mountain temple is turning out to be my fave of the solid perfume samples I have tried. I might need this scent in all the various forms! So sad to hear the solid perfume samples aren't available right now (anymore?)...it's such a great way to try them all!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tibetan mountain temple is turning out to be my fave of the solid perfume samples I have tried. I might need this scent in all the various forms! So sad to hear the solid perfume samples aren't available right now (anymore?)...it's such a great way to try them all!


 Oh noes! Did they stop making them? I'm glad I managed to get a bunch last month! You're right, it really is a great way to try them. Very smart! Now I'm just waiting for Waikiki Pikaki (or whatever it is) to go on sale... *drools*


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tibetan mountain temple is turning out to be my fave of the solid perfume samples I have tried. I might need this scent in all the various forms! So sad to hear the solid perfume samples aren't available right now (anymore?)...it's such a great way to try them all!
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As of right now, the perfume sample tins aren't showing as purchasable items...just as add-ons for spending 25 or 50 on the website.


 That's a bummer. Maybe a bunch of people were only ordering them and they got tired of it? ah well.


----------

